# just need to vent.



## cemmons12

As if my life can't get any worse, my mom emailed me today to let me know she has thyroid cancer and they think it is aggressive. I had my bone and spect scan 2 fridays ago and I find out the results of that on the 10th. I have 2 tumors, 1 on my right knee and 1 very low in my back, almost to my butt. Last time the scan was showing that the chance of bone cancer was around 25%, but with the increase in size of my back tumor and the major increase in pain, plus the fact I am 5 foot 11 and have went from 170 pounds to 136 as of Tuesday, they think that it is bone cancer now, or I have cancer somewhere else. I found out a year and a half ago that I do have Lupus. But they don't think that has anything to do with my major weight loss. Now I could also b*tch about the $14000 we owe the IRS, or about the fact we are putting our house up for sale and moving in with the mother in-law for awhile, but what's the point. All the damn millionaires and stuff have no idea how easy they have it money wise. Its going to take me years to pay it off and next year I will have to add to that $14000 because of our retirement we had to drain and the unemployment I was on for awhile during my layoff when Japan had that earthquake. I make parts for Honda but we make like 5 or 6 dollars an hour less then the good folks at Honda. Yes, I may be whining and crying but I guess you could have stoped reading by now if you were sick and tired of it. And I don't really vent to anyone but you good people and Cooper. So have a great day, I'm done venting.


----------



## tyler0912

:O Im sorry for both off you....really


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow, Chris...I'd hate to be you right now. Sounds like your family is going through some tough times. Wish there was something I could say to make you feel better.


----------



## SulcataSquirt

Hope things start to calm down for you all. My father was diagnosed with bone cancer and cancer throughout his whole body for that matter over a year ago, and the best thing you can do is stay positive about the good things that do come your way. Cherish the moments you have today and worry about tomorrow when it comes.


----------



## RuthieHurry

I don't think you're whining or crying. I think you're venting, just like the title of your thread. I have no meaningless platitudes to offer you, and nothing really helpful either, probably. I just wanted you to know that I'm here, I took the time to read this twice, and God willing things will improve. Until that time comes, try to keep an upbeat outlook and know that we are here, and willing to listen.


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks Ty, and just having you all to talk to and help me with my babies does help Yvonne, so thank you too!!  I can tell you that get'n Cooper has done more to help my mental state and with some of my pain then any of the strong pain meds they have me on and the Lupus meds I'm on too. Its pretty amazing.
Sorry, I'm slow responding so I thank everybody that has took the time to read and respond to this!


----------



## dmmj

well for the first time in my life, words fail me.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I'm sorry  I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## byerssusan

I am so so sorry this is happening to you and your family. And no your not whining. You have a right to be mad, upset, I would think every emotion possible at this time. I would love to be able to make things like this go away for people..I will keep you and yours in my prayers..


----------



## Tortoise

So sorry things are so tough right now.
Hope things improve as much as they can.
Hugs to you!!


----------



## ascott

My heart is heavy for the weight you carry my friend......


----------



## cemmons12

ascott said:


> My heart is heavy for the weight you carry my friend......


Thank you my  friend  !!! And thank everybody for the kind words!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Please feel free to vent all you want and do not feel guilty or ashamed of doing so. This forum is not just about tortoises, it's also here for the folks who care for and about them. We are like a family you get to choose, but will never meet in real life, so it is so much easier at times to bare your soul to us. For some of us, the only help we feel we can be to you, is to be here to read your words and let you know your not ever alone and that we hurt for you. *hugs*


----------



## Missy

Chris vent away. Sometimes you just gotta get it out. I will be praying for you. I also just noticed you live in Greenfield IN, I am moving there or around there.


----------



## Utah Lynn

We all need to Vent sometimes. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## blafiriravt

Be strong Chris! Life will get better! We are here to listen to all the venting you need to do!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I am very sorry. Go ahead, vent all you want, I've (and others) have found it helpful to pour it out here to.


----------



## AnthonyC

Go ahead & vent, Chris! You freakin' deserve to! Be strong, and know that you can count on us if you need someone to lean on!


----------



## Morty the Torty

Awww, glad Cooper is there for ya


----------



## cemmons12

I'm really at a loss for words for all of the support! I thank you all very much!!![/align]



Missy said:


> Chris vent away. Sometimes you just gotta get it out. I will be praying for you. I also just noticed you live in Greenfield IN, I am moving there or around there.


Thank you!
Really? Why would u want to move here? Lol! I so miss my home state of Florida 
Let me know when u get over this way if ya want. Would be nice to know some members in person also.


----------



## Missy

cemmons12 said:


> I'm really at a loss for words for all of the support! I thank you all very much!!![/align]
> 
> 
> 
> Missy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris vent away. Sometimes you just gotta get it out. I will be praying for you. I also just noticed you live in Greenfield IN, I am moving there or around there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Really? Why would u want to move here? Lol! I so miss my home state of Florida
> Let me know when u get over this way if ya want. Would be nice to know some members in person also.
Click to expand...




Well I did not say I want to move there, LOL. I am from Anderson IN and all our family lives around there so my husband got a job in Indy and he is already living there. We looked at one place in Greenfield already. The 12 ac was nice but the house was not great. We are also looking in a couple other surrounding towns. I will let you know when we find a place. Added you to my buddy list.


----------



## Momof4

I'm so sorry you and your family are going through a tough time! I wish I could give you a big hug!! You can vent whenever you want!! We will listen!! Oxoxox


----------



## cemmons12

Momof4 said:


> I'm so sorry you and your family are going through a tough time! I wish I could give you a big hug!! You can vent whenever you want!! We will listen!! Oxoxox



Thank you!


----------



## Isa

I am so sorry to hear that you and your mom are going through a very difficult time. If you need to vent, vent, it does a lot of good sometimes. Thoughts and prayers are sent your and your family's way.


----------



## Torty Mom

Chris, I am so sorry for all that you and your family are going thru. You have been delt some crappy cards. We are here for you and care alot about you. You will get thru this and we are here to support you! Vent away and let it all out, we still love ya!!! BIG FAT GIANT HUGS COMING YOUR WAY {{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Angi

That all really sucks. I would be crying and praying. I wouldn't worry about the IRS right now, you have bigger worries. I really am sorry for you and your mom


----------



## cemmons12

Angi said:


> That all really sucks. I would be crying and praying. I wouldn't worry about the IRS right now, you have bigger worries. I really am sorry for you and your mom


I know keep saying this but I want to make sure I tell everybody a big thank you for reading, responding, sending good thoughts, and praying for us. Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## tweeter

No great words of wisdom to offer, but I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cemmons12

tweeter said:


> No great words of wisdom to offer, but I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## RV's mom

vent as much as you need to . I'm keeping you in my thoughts and meditations, and hope for only the best outcomes for you and your mom.

teri


----------



## cemmons12

sharkstar said:


> vent as much as you need to . I'm keeping you in my thoughts and meditations, and hope for only the best outcomes for you and your mom.
> 
> teri



Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## babylove6635

oh my nothing to say that will help but my prayers are with you and your family. judy


----------



## lynnedit

Yep, you go ahead and vent. I would be too in your shoes. You have a lot on your plate, so please keep us posted.


----------



## cemmons12

lynnedit said:


> Yep, you go ahead and vent. I would be too in your shoes. You have a lot on your plate, so please keep us posted.


Thanks baby and lynn!!!  and I will keep everybody posted. Xoxoxo's for the lady's and high 5 for the guy's.


----------



## cemmons12

Well true to form, or the Lupus just keeping me down, I was taken to the ER at 9pm last night and got home at 5:30am. Pneumonia poping up its ugly head once again. At least, so far, I don't have to stay in the hospital this time. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ascott

Aw Chris.....I was watching for you on the forum and was going to give ya till tomorrow am to start bugging you of your where abouts.....I worry about you when you don't pop in

I am sad to hear you are under the weather....I hope you kick its butt soon and feel better....please keep tucked in snug as a bug and get better.....


----------



## cemmons12

ascott said:


> Aw Chris.....I was watching for you on the forum and was going to give ya till tomorrow am to start bugging you of your where abouts.....I worry about you when you don't pop in
> 
> I am sad to hear you are under the weather....I hope you kick its butt soon and feel better....please keep tucked in snug as a bug and get better.....



Thanks my lady! I am trying too, just gets old since having lupus just keeps me getting sick I guess. Will talk 2 u later, heading to doctor now... sigh... oh and they had me on so much IV pain meds I finally slept a long time, that's why I wasn't on.


----------



## AnthonyC

I was just wondering how things were going for you, Chris! Hang in there man!


----------



## cemmons12

Well, bad news... I just got home from the doctor and my bone and spec scan show increased signal at my L4 and whatever.... which is a new problem, last time it only showed on the MRI, this time its showed on all scans. Last time she told me it was bone cancer and then I fell into a "gray" area meaning since it didn't show on the bone scan it was/wasn't cancer, they didn't really know. This time they think that tumor and the one on my right knee are both bone cancer. To make a long *** story short; I can't win for losing. Thanks for the concern tho!!! 
I will give updates when I go back which is on Dec. 2 and Dec. 7. Also I have to have 2 more MRI's this coming Monday which seems dumb to me, I think they should just do the damn bone biopsy and get it the hell over with. But... my old doctor who I dearly love and is also personal friend, moved to the Phoenix area to work with people from the military that have had limbs blown off and such. So this new lady knows nothing about me or my problems as I don't think she has even read much of my chart from the last 3 years until today. Well this is long enough, have a great day all.


----------



## Isa

I am very sorry Chris, are they planning to do a bone biopsy very soon? I am glad you are in good hands. Thoughts and prayers are sent your way


----------



## cemmons12

Isa said:


> I am very sorry Chris, are they planning to do a bone biopsy very soon? I am glad you are in good hands. Thoughts and prayers are sent your way



I hope so. I really don't understand why they are doing the MRI'S this time, the bone scans were to be the decide'n factor last time and now this time they did the scans backwards. Doctors are very confusing sometimes! Thanks a lot for your thoughts and prayers!! Have a great day!!!


----------



## cemmons12

Well the update om my mom is as follows. She has full blown thyroid cancer. They have to do an xray on her lungs to see if its spread, then a ct-scan on her lymphnodes to see if its spread there. If no spreading then they will set her surgery on the 10th to take out the thyroid. And after that she will have radio iodine treatment to kill the cancer. If it has spread then I don't know what the answer is yet.. sigh.. My MRI'S for the tumors in my back and leg was today but I didn't hear nothing before I left. The thing they are thinking may be my major problem is: primary bone cancer, which is what they thought a year or so ago. So if I don't hear anything before the 2nd of december I will find out that day cause I have an appointment with the lupus doctor then leave right from there and go to the doctor that did the scans on me today.bwwhen it rains it pours!
Hope u all have a great night, and whatever u do, mend fences with familys members before its to late. As I know I need to do that as well before its too late. Take care all!!!


----------



## lynnedit

Oh, how hard for you both! We are thinking of you, keep us posted as soon as you get any information!
PS. I do think there are different kinds of MRI's, some use contrast to get more information. Maybe that will help them do a biopsy if needed. Can't believe what you are going through!


----------



## cemmons12

lynnedit said:


> Oh, how hard for you both! We are thinking of you, keep us posted as soon as you get any information!
> PS. I do think there are different kinds of MRI's, some use contrast to get more information. Maybe that will help them do a biopsy if needed. Can't believe what you are going through!



Thanks sooo much Lynne! And u r right, they did both on me today, 1 with and 1 without contrast material. Take care of yourself!!


----------



## ascott

_Peace I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give to you as the world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid._
John 14:27


----------



## terryo

Tonight was a bad night for me, and as I sat here crying and counting each breath, I started reading some posts and I came across this very sad thread, and I kept thinking why are these bad things happening to good people. I have no answers for you, but just know that every night from now on I will be praying for you and hoping that your health improves. Please keep us updated and always know that there are many people on here that really care and are interested in how you are doing.


----------



## cemmons12

Thank you Angela and Terry!! Your kind words do help!! I will keep you all posted. Have a great day!!!  and Terry, I don't know why you were upset, but I hope everything turns out good for you!! Sending hugs your way!!!


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo

14,000!!! I could barely afford 100!! I'd be a wreck if I was in that position


----------



## cemmons12

Angrycowgoesmoo said:


> 14,000!!! I could barely afford 100!! I'd be a wreck if I was in that position



Yeah, I dont know what the hell we're gonna do... Make payments till I am in my grave I guess.... Dear Oprah: Please send me $50,000! LOL!


----------



## Nay

Chris, I just saw this thread and feel so sad right now. You poor soul to have to see your mom having so much trouble and for you to have as much to deal with at the same time. They say we are only dealt with what we can handle, so I must say you have to be some special person. Your only recourse is to hold your chin up and stay as positive as you can. I know I would be having some difficulty with that, but I have seen some pretty remarkable things happen.
I will be thinking of you and your mom often, these days we get so caught up with so many trivial stupid things to get upset over, then I read a post such as yours.Makes you really think...
The money,you make a payment a month of 5 dollars and nothing can happen. You will have to worry about losing things eventually, but at the present time that's all you have to do. Try not to focus on that, it will draw on some strength you need for your health.
Things always manage to resolve and all of us will be thinking of your plight.
Stay Strong, Nay


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks so much for that Nay! Bless you!


----------



## cemmons12

Well here is an update on my tumors. The doctor don't know for sure... Isn't that just great?? I have to get all my old scans so he can compare them. It is now 10 cm but I am pretty sure when it was first found it was about 2 or 3. So that means?? Oh well I don't know anymore then I did before I went pretty much. My Lupus doctor did tell me today that he wants me back on the prednisone and he may change my plaqunile to something stronger also but he wanted to find out about my scans from the other doc before he makes changes. I hope the med changes helps with the Lupus! As far as my mom she has her surgery next Wednesday. They will take her thyroid and a lymph node out too is what she told me. So I hope after that she will be cancer free. Thanks everyone for all your support, it really does mean a lot to me! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess all you can do is hang in there, and know that we're all rooting for you.


----------



## ascott

Chris I am sorry that you could not get the exact answers you wanted today about your tumors. I am still praying for a miracle and the tumors to just be gone.....I have hope 

I hope all goes smoothly for your Mom as well...I really do. Go find Cooper and take him for a lap around the track....feed his belly and your soul my friend....


----------



## Jacqui

Well the news isn't bad, just not wonderful. It does sound like a possible positive outcome soon for your Mom. Yours is just on a holding pattern until the Drs talk to each other. Keep the faith, remember it's the time of year when miracles happen more often.  *hugs*


----------



## cemmons12

Yvonne, Angela, Jacqui: Thank you all so much for the kind words! My "Forum Angels"!


----------



## cemmons12

Well, for those of you that are following my thread, my mom had her surgery today and they ended up taking out 2 lymph nodes and the thyroid. They said we will know the results of the lab tests on the nodes next week sometime. She was in a lot of pain but at least it is done and over with. If the nodes are cancerous too they will do some kind of radioactive iodine treatment on her to kill the cancer. As far as my problems I will know more once they compare all the scans from the old ones to the new one. Well I hope you all have a great night and I wish you all good health!


----------



## terryo

Stay strong Chris. I don't know why some of us always have more to carry than others, but know that you are not alone. You have touched my heart, and I won't stop praying for you and your Mom. With all these prayers and good wishes coming your way I know thinkgs will get better....it may take some time, but have faith.


----------



## cemmons12

terryo said:


> Stay strong Chris. I don't know why some of us always have more to carry than others, but know that you are not alone. You have touched my heart, and I won't stop praying for you and your Mom. With all these prayers and good wishes coming your way I know thinkgs will get better....it may take some time, but have faith.



Thanks so much Terry, you are real sweet!


----------



## Tom

I just hope things get better and some good news comes your way.


----------



## cemmons12

Tom said:


> I just hope things get better and some good news comes your way.



Thanks so much Tom!!!


----------



## cemmons12

Well just an update. My mom seems to be holding her own good since the removal of her cancer altho she has to have treatment to kill the remaining cancer cells so hope that works. As for my health I have had a set back since Wednesday. Have had a lupus spell since that day. It feels like I'm on my last leg, but as my friend says, "no the now", his way of saying I'm not going yet. Lucky I guess I have 2 doc appointments, 1 on Wednesday and 1 on Friday. Hope to find out something then but I have to try to get back to work Monday as most that have read my thread now my situation. Well that's all for now, just figured Id post something for those that may wonder from time to time. And no, I don't pretend to think I am special and should/need to air my troubles, but I know I have a few friends that care and this is the easiest way for me to let them know. Plus, this is my "just need to vent" thread. 
Have a good night my forum friends! 
And sorry if I sound like an ***....  I just don't feel very good...


----------



## wellington

You don't sound like an ***. I wish you and your mother the very best. If anyone doesn't like you venting your problems here, well then they don't need to read them. I am sure most of us don't mind at all. Sometimes its easier to do here than with someone you have to face. So lean on when ever and about what ever. Take care, good luck with your appointments and most of us are here thinking about you


----------



## Momof4

I will keep you in my prayers. I can't imagine how hard it is for you. Good luck at your appts.


----------



## ascott

> I don't pretend to think I am special




Well my friend, I think you are pretty special...so no need to pretend is correct  So get well soon, ya hear !!!!!

I hope you Mother pulls through all treatments quickly and in strong health....I hate cancer....it is a wicked beast....


----------



## cemmons12

Barb & Kathy, thanks so much for your kind words, it means a lot to me!! And Angela, you are a very special person to me, and all that we talk about really does help my mental state, you are a true friend, and you had better know this (by now)!  Thanks to you all!


----------



## pam

My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## terryo

We are all special ...remember that. There was a time in my life that I had to be very strong, and I think we all experience that time every now and then. This is your time, and we are all here for you. If you ever need to "vent", just pm me I'll always be there for you, and try to help in any way I can. My prayers are with you and your Mom.


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks so much Pam and Terry! I may pm you sometime Terry, I have only ever pm'd 1 other to vent and such, and that is to my very good friend Angela, she is a very good person! Thanks a lot!


----------



## dmmj

I lost several family members to cancer, and all relatively young. All I can say is keep a positive attitude, I learned when I was younger and in the hospitals, a good joke brought many smiles to my friends who shared the kids wards with me.


----------



## oscar

Chris
So sorry to hear about you and your mothers problems, Hope that everything
starts turning around for both of you.
You are both in my thoughts and prayers.
steve


----------



## cemmons12

dmmj said:


> I lost several family members to cancer, and all relatively young. All I can say is keep a positive attitude, I learned when I was younger and in the hospitals, a good joke brought many smiles to my friends who shared the kids wards with me.


I know where u r coming from, I only have 1 gpa and my mom left. Everyone else close is gone... thanks for your kind words!


----------



## lynnedit

Hey, you vent any time you want, having a chronic disease like yours is very tough. You are always helpful on many threads.
I am glad that your mother has made it through the first step.
Let us know how it goes at the doctors' offices.


----------



## cemmons12

Thank you Lynn and Steve. My faith, well let's just say I don't know where it lies right now, but maybe yours and the rest of my forum friends on here may help guide me thru the dark path I have been on for the last 10 years or so... I look for a light, but none has been lite for me yet. I'm unsure of that meaning yet. But thank u much for your kind words, and to all I may or may not have personally thanked, I wish not to leave nobody out that have come fourth in their good wishes for me and my family. Thank you all!  
Chris Emmons and family
Greenfield, Indiana
46140


----------



## cemmons12

As the darkness takes hold of me, I feel some comfort from the friends I have made here, as all of my "true" friends that I use to spend time with, include'n my son and daughter, have turned there back on me. Life hasn't been what I thought it would be, and now as the end comes near, I thank ALL of you here. Its just to bad I can never meet any of you. But at least I have you on here, and I have the best friend in the world (besides the wife) Cooper! Thank you all!!
Chris Emmons
Greenfield, Indiana


----------



## ascott

Hey Buddy! Sometimes the dark can get lonely and scary.....this I know. But, reach your hand out and you will feel the warmth of those that do care.....we love ya  xoxo


----------



## cemmons12

ascott said:


> Hey Buddy! Sometimes the dark can get lonely and scary.....this I know. But, reach your hand out and you will feel the warmth of those that do care.....we love ya  xoxo


Thank u my friend! U know all about me, for the most part, and u know how I feel about u. Thank u 4 always being there. And I will keep u posted for sure! Xoxox


----------



## terryo

Hang in there Chris. pm'd you. hugs.....


----------



## cemmons12

terryo said:


> Hang in there Chris. pm'd you. hugs.....



PM'd ya back! Thanks soooo much! *HUGS*


----------



## wellington

I don't know your whole situation. Haven't been a member too long. However I have kept up on some. I am so sorry for everything you have to go through. Please know that a lot of us do care, even though we are not as familiar with you, or you us, as some others are. I am sorry you feel alone, but we are here, always. You hang in, never give up, your never alone. Hope your mother keeps improving also.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Chris:

I don't pretend to know the reasons why your family has turned their backs on you, but sometimes a family member's way of dealing with something painful is to ignore it, hoping it will go away.

Try to keep a good attitude. I know its hard on everyone around you.


----------



## cemmons12

wellington said:


> I don't know your whole situation. Haven't been a member too long. However I have kept up on some. I am so sorry for everything you have to go through. Please know that a lot of us do care, even though we are not as familiar with you, or you us, as some others are. I am sorry you feel alone, but we are here, always. You hang in, never give up, your never alone. Hope your mother keeps improving also.



Thanks so much, you have really made an effort to be a part of the stuuf I am going through. New or not, I value your opinions and your words of encouragement! Thank you!!!  And I will try..


----------



## lynnedit

Chris, so sorry to hear about your family, but glad you have the ever cute Cooper and your wife to sustain you.
Thinking about you!


----------



## cemmons12

lynnedit said:


> Chris, so sorry to hear about your family, but glad you have the ever cute Cooper and your wife to sustain you.
> Thinking about you!



Thanks so much for your kind words Yvonne & Lynn!!


----------



## cemmons12

Well I was told the size of my tumors today. The 1 in my low back is 11mm and the 1 on my right knee is 12mm. So now they want another MRI of the middle part of my back because my L3 and L4 have degenerative disc disease in them and he either thinks its the same in the upper part, or it could be caused from the Lupus. Who the hell knows? All I know is I am so over all this crap. Who wants to take target practice at me with a gun?
As far as my mom, she had her radio active iodine therapy and so far she is doing ok. But they found a lump in her breast that has to be checked out now. If it ain't 1 thing its another..... But hopefully the thyroid cancer hasn't spread to that part of her body.
Have a good weekend my forum friends!


----------



## wellington

Hang in there. I can't say I know what you are going through. However I do know its tuff, and it sure sucks. But you and your mother have a lot of people on here pulling for you both. Take one day at a time. I wish you and your mother a very good day and always a better tomorrow


----------



## cemmons12

wellington said:


> Hang in there. I can't say I know what you are going through. However I do know its tuff, and it sure sucks. But you and your mother have a lot of people on here pulling for you both. Take one day at a time. I wish you and your mother a very good day and always a better tomorrow



Thanks so much, that does mean a lot to me!!


----------



## ascott

HI! No target practice please . I am glad to hear some of your Mothers fight is going well...I hope her battle continues to turn out well too.

I have to say that I admire your strength Chris...I know you are rolling with every punch ...but all I know is that this battle of yours takes a couragious brave person to continue to forge on so strongly....if you need someone to lean on to help with the load or just to be there...just shout out and there will always be someone here....

You my friend, are a true jewel and a true fighter...and I wish and hope you the best possible always....so as someone else here has already shared....your lovely wife, Cooper and all of your friends here love ya and are here for you any time you need or want to vent....ANY TIME my friend  Any time....


----------



## terryo

Everyone has said it all Chris, and you know how I feel......All we can do in this world is hang on....hugs.......


----------



## cemmons12

Thank you once again Angela and Terry. You know your kind words always help cheer me up. I am sorry to all who follow my thread for all of the negative and depressing words I post. A lot of the time it is just to overwhelming. But I am try'n. Thank you all so much!


----------



## Momof4

I'm so sorry to hear about your news. Please be strong for your family and yourself. Do you go to any support groups? I know when my mom had breast cancer she really looked forward to talking with people in her boat. Let's just say my mom wasn't the most social women but it did cheer her up. oxoxoxo


----------



## cemmons12

Momof4 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your news. Please be strong for your family and yourself. Do you go to any support groups? I know when my mom had breast cancer she really looked forward to talking with people in her boat. Let's just say my mom wasn't the most social women but it did cheer her up. oxoxoxo



Thanks so much. Yeah I am not a social person at all. I don't go to any support groups. But I can tell u that there are a lot of people on here that really help me out! I would say this forum is my support group ! I just can't go to a group thing cause it makes me to nervous. This is the best forum I have ever been apart of, some of the best people ever!


----------



## lynnedit

Chris! You are such a trooper. Don't ever hesitate to keep us updated on what is going on. Sometimes it will be difficult, but that's the way it is.
Thinking about you!


----------



## ascott

Chris I don't think you need to be sorry for any posts....negative, sad or anything...not even close....

Sometimes the support groups feel weird...if you are someone who gains comfort in that setting then they are great....if the group setting does not offer you comfort then you are the one who makes that decision....you know? But alot of folks Chris get nervous while doing something out of their normal ....just saying


----------



## dmmj

cemmons12 said:


> Thank you once again Angela and Terry. You know your kind words always help cheer me up. I am sorry to all who follow my thread for all of the negative and depressing words I post. A lot of the time it is just to overwhelming. But I am try'n. Thank you all so much!


Venting helps out, I think keeping it all bottled up inside is bad.


----------



## cemmons12

dmmj said:


> cemmons12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you once again Angela and Terry. You know your kind words always help cheer me up. I am sorry to all who follow my thread for all of the negative and depressing words I post. A lot of the time it is just to overwhelming. But I am try'n. Thank you all so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Venting helps out, I think keeping it all bottled up inside is bad.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I agree with that. I think once I come to terms with both of my diseases I won't need to vent as much, and maybe they will find the right med combo that will help too I hope.
Have a great day!


----------



## cemmons12

Well life is not getting better. I'm on the way to the nurse'n home to tell my grand pa goodbye. They don't expect him to make it tonight. Just hope I get there in time.... My dad died when I was just 3 so he was all I ever had. And after my 1st divorce I lived with him for almost 5 years. We had a great time together! And, of course, my health just keeps get'n worse by the day. I think I have damn'd all that I am close to. God I don't understand this life..... I hope everybody else is having a good day.


----------



## lynnedit

Well, it sounds like your grandpa was a wonderful person to have in your life. I bet he does not regret the time he had with you.
And that's what it is all about. Thinking of you!


----------



## wellington

I'm so sorry i don't even know what to say. I wish better days, health, life for you.


----------



## cemmons12

thanks so much Lynne and Barb!


----------



## ascott

My heart and soul goes out to you my friend....


----------



## cemmons12

ascott said:


> My heart and soul goes out to you my friend....


Thanks Angela, u r a good friend to me!!!


----------



## terryo

There really isn't much I can say to you Chris, except to hold on tight to your wonderful memories with your Grandfather. Let them become a part of you now, and you will never lose him. That is the only thing we can do when we lose a loved one. As for your illness...just take it one day at a time. Be strong just for one day, and then take the next one. You can do this......big hugs....and prayers.


----------



## cemmons12

thank you Terry. He passed at 1:00am....


----------



## ascott

Oh Chris, I am so sorry for your loss and sadness my friend.


----------



## cemmons12

ascott said:


> Oh Chris, I am so sorry for your loss and sadness my friend.



Thanks sweety. This is the hardest thing I have ever been thru, my dad died when I was 3 so I don't even remember him. So grand-pa was the only dad I ever knew/had..


----------



## nicoleandrocky

Sorry to hear about everything thats going on. 
Life is really tough sometimes :/ I really sincerely hope that everything works out for you.
Just stay positive. xoxox


----------



## cemmons12

nicoleandrocky said:


> Sorry to hear about everything thats going on.
> Life is really tough sometimes :/ I really sincerely hope that everything works out for you.
> Just stay positive. xoxox


Thanks so much, that's very sweet of you!


----------



## cemmons12

Well we made the burial plans today. Tuesday at 2 it will be final, I still find it almost unbelievable.... What a wonderfull life...


----------



## Weda737

wow, Words are pretty useless here, I just want you to know that you are one of the shining few members here that really stood out to me, always something nice to say and always with your sweet little cooper sleeping on you. There's just something special about that.


----------



## cemmons12

Weda737 said:


> wow, Words are pretty useless here, I just want you to know that you are one of the shining few members here that really stood out to me, always something nice to say and always with your sweet little cooper sleeping on you. There's just something special about that.


Wow, that was very nice of u to say!!! I think that just shows how special u r as well! 
Thanks sooo much!!!
Have a great day!


----------



## ascott

Xoxoxo....hang in there...you can do it..xoxoxo


----------



## cemmons12

ascott said:


> Xoxoxo....hang in there...you can do it..xoxoxo



Thanks Angela! I am trying. Xoxoxoxo


----------



## cemmons12

Well the funeral is over and it was even harded then I ever expected it to be. I knew he was more of a dad to me then a grand pa, but it really hit me today.. The only bright spot was I got to see my son (who stoped seeing me for a dumb reason) for the first time in 5 years and my oldest daughter who I haven't seen in almost 3 years. She even met all the family at Perkins to eat and visit afterwards for about 2 hours! He had a 20 page paper due in a class he had to finish so he couldn't come. She even said she would come to my house this week. But, I've been heart broken over them two for 3 and 5 years now so I won't get my hopes up, too much..?? I will admit suicide did enter my mind at the point they got mad and never came back around, but I'm still here. I think, since my health is failing, maybe she is willing to let past trouble she (and my son) had with my wife, wash away at last. Well, I can hope I guess. But at least I had this one last day, a day to say goodbye, and a day to be a little happy also..
Thanks all my forum friends for being here and putting up with my venting.
Chris Emmons


----------



## wellington

I am sorry it was so hard for you. It never is easy. However I am also glad you had a little sunshine today too with seeing your kids. I really hope the best for you and your kids. I hope they can let the past be the past. I don't know the situation, but I do know, the situation can be forgiven, even if not forgotten. Take each day one at a time. Good thoughts being sent your way for you and yours


----------



## cemmons12

wellington said:


> I am sorry it was so hard for you. It never is easy. However I am also glad you had a little sunshine today too with seeing your kids. I really hope the best for you and your kids. I hope they can let the past be the past. I don't know the situation, but I do know, the situation can be forgiven, even if not forgotten. Take each day one at a time. Good thoughts being sent your way for you and yours


Thanks so much Barb!!


----------



## terryo

Look at all you've gone through so far. Just take one day at a time. Your loss will not change, so just embrace it and be strong. Hugs Chris.....


----------



## ascott

Hey buddy  I knew you could make it through. I am happy you were able to see your children, as a Mom I would take that opportunity every time no matter what. I am happy also to hear you worked through the feelings that can be all so consuming and cloudy that bring us to the point of such despair...I amhave so happythought you found that ray of light that kept you from taking such a final and ending choice of suicide, truly I am--i would also bet your children are as well and don't even realize it. Be patient my friend, your life has purpose and you are valuable....all of the people that know and love you would never be the same without you.....everyone and everything has a point and a purpose, even if we lose track from time to time.....

I recently lost my favorite cousin, he found out he had cancer, he got scared I am sure (who wouldn't) and he took his life...without ever going through any treatments nor further diagnosis of severity....well he hung himself in his homes closet. He left four children, a mother who is forever in despair, a sister who can't even look at a picture of him without sobbing out of control and the rest of us who are sad and mad and just plains miss him...we all hold his children when they are sad and in moments of darkness....who just wanted their Dad around for as long as possible....so my friend, I am very happy when I see you post...when you send me a pm...when you just are ......I have told you before, you are a strong person...there is no way I could ever know that place of fear and darkness that you have to stay away from...and you matter to me....be patient and loving with your children no matter what...you know how self centered and single minded we all were when we went through different ages....you know in their heart that they love you..and don't ever believe otherwise......


----------



## cemmons12

terryo said:


> Look at all you've gone through so far. Just take one day at a time. Your loss will not change, so just embrace it and be strong. Hugs Chris.....


Thanks so much Terry!! Hugs back to ya!




ascott said:


> Hey buddy  I knew you could make it through. I am happy you were able to see your children, as a Mom I would take that opportunity every time no matter what. I am happy also to hear you worked through the feelings that can be all so consuming and cloudy that bring us to the point of such despair...I amhave so happythought you found that ray of light that kept you from taking such a final and ending choice of suicide, truly I am--i would also bet your children are as well and don't even realize it. Be patient my friend, your life has purpose and you are valuable....all of the people that know and love you would never be the same without you.....everyone and everything has a point and a purpose, even if we lose track from time to time.....
> 
> I recently lost my favorite cousin, he found out he had cancer, he got scared I am sure (who wouldn't) and he took his life...without ever going through any treatments nor further diagnosis of severity....well he hung himself in his homes closet. He left four children, a mother who is forever in despair, a sister who can't even look at a picture of him without sobbing out of control and the rest of us who are sad and mad and just plains miss him...we all hold his children when they are sad and in moments of darkness....who just wanted their Dad around for as long as possible....so my friend, I am very happy when I see you post...when you send me a pm...when you just are ......I have told you before, you are a strong person...there is no way I could ever know that place of fear and darkness that you have to stay away from...and you matter to me....be patient and loving with your children no matter what...you know how self centered and single minded we all were when we went through different ages....you know in their heart that they love you..and don't ever believe otherwise......


Thank u Angela! I'm gonna send u a pm after while. Xoxox


----------



## tortadise

My condolescences. I've been through rough times as well as we all have. Keep your spirit up and always look to your animals for the up lifting spiritual powers that they endure. Compassion to you and your family. In the event of seeking alternative medicine if you so choose. My mom is a natural pathic doctor and has helped numerous people in dire and ill situations especially cancers. She most definitely can help if you so choose. Let her know her son Kelly refered you she can help if you would like.

Dr.Janet Starr hull
Www.janethull.com

Wishing the best to all of your family


----------



## l0velesly

I can't imagine how much you had to go through. I really do hope the future shines bright for you.


----------



## cemmons12

tortshack said:


> My condolescences. I've been through rough times as well as we all have. Keep your spirit up and always look to your animals for the up lifting spiritual powers that they endure. Compassion to you and your family. In the event of seeking alternative medicine if you so choose. My mom is a natural pathic doctor and has helped numerous people in dire and ill situations especially cancers. She most definitely can help if you so choose. Let her know her son Kelly refered you she can help if you would like.
> 
> Dr.Janet Starr hull
> Www.janethull.com
> 
> Wishing the best to all of your family



Thanks a lot! I never thought about that before. But at this point I am willing to try some alternative methods! And that is true, Cooper really does lift my spirits a lot! I'm so glad I got him  I wish Ophelia was like him as far as her personality. But she is a very big loner. She knows I don't like being poo'd on so that's her favorite thing to do when being pick'd up. Lol! Have a great weekend!



lushcious said:


> I can't imagine how much you had to go through. I really do hope the future shines bright for you.



Thank u Lushcious, its been hard between gpa, mom, and my own health problems. But I know there are people all over that have it worse then I. So I think its about time to suck it up and stop whin'n on my part. I hope u have a great weekend!!


----------



## cemmons12

Ok well I haven't bitched or whined since march 9th so now I am going to. Life pretty much sucks. I have been off work since April 2nd and I not been paid 1 damn dime since then. I am at my wits end with my health issues, the bills, the damn irs wanting there 35,000 dollars. Sometimes I get so damn maD at one of the people I love a lot, which is the doctor that found my tumors aNd lupus. The reason is, now bear with me here please! The first diagnosis was, she thought, bone cancer. At 1st I cried, then I was so relieved, because I just knew what was wrong, all the pain and anger and hate and everything inside me that makes me so pissed off all the time, would soon be dead, because I had no plans for treatment. Insurance money would go to the wife, bills would be gone for her, I would be at peace, I hope, at last. But the cancer diag. was not right. It was just big damn tumors that are non-cancerous 4 now. Was pissed to find that out. Lupus can or may not be a death sentence. I guess I'm just very angry, I have a migrain from hell, I hurt all the time, and I am short on pain med's till dr appointment on Monday cause the damn patch's have to be taped on and I didn't have the money to go buy the water proof tape I needed so 2 fell off. I know 95% have no clue what I mean by tape'n pain meds on, so just ignore me please. In fact everyone should ignore me for now till I get my head screwed on straight! And I am fighting with ING to get my short-term diability pay. I expect no sympathy! We are dealt the cards we r dealt, period. I don't need anybody 2 tell me its gonna be ok, cause its not going to be. But I needed to ***** and whine and I have no place else to do it anymore. My friends disapeared after I got sick... But getting this off my chest will help for a few minutes. Trust me, I really like u all here so don't take offense to this please. And I am sorry for cussing, but if I said what I really wanted to I would be ban'd for sure! I should have been a sailor! Have a better night then I TFO friends![/align]


----------



## lynnedit

You can vent here! All you want. And you it is true, it won't be right, at least for awhile, nothing anyone can say to change that. But we can listen, and so we will.


----------



## Yvonne G

Didn't you sign up for un-employment? Also, your doctor can put you on disability. If approved, you'll get retroactive pay back to when you were first disabled.

Go ahead and vent. We're here to listen to you.

I think non-malignant is great news. Thank goodness you're not going to die!!! I'm sure your wife feels the same way.

Now for the "easy for you to say" stuff: Everything that gets thrown at you is something to learn from and to help you grow. Take it in, own it, and grow. It will all work out in the end.


----------



## cemmons12

lynnedit said:


> You can vent here! All you want. And you it is true, it won't be right, at least for awhile, nothing anyone can say to change that. But we can listen, and so we will.


Thanks Lynnedit. I'm NOT trying to be rude to my friends here who have taught me soooo much, I am just, sort of, ready to "call it", as a doctor would say. But thanks 4 the ear, or eyes in this case! 
And thank u 2 Yvonne, u have been a good friend to me and u r very wise! But trust me when I say, the wife would not/ will not be as "heart broken" as people think. U know the old saying, "who know's what goes on behind closed doors?". I know I was a rebound, and the wedding was very rushed, which should have been my 1st clue. But love is blind, at least in the beginning. Just glad my thoughts r here and not for a non-members eyes! I need not be bitched at by her anymore 4 at least a year or 2!  She is very far ahead in that department....


----------



## ascott

I am glad you don't have cancer Chris .....35,000 dollars in the realm of life is manageable, work out a deal with them to pay 50.00 dollars a month for the rest of time (it is a long and tedious process...but manageable) and my friend I don't have much but I will certainly send you some waterproof tape to strap the meds on I can also send you some duct tape as I found in a pinch it works well....a manageable task.....I say to you my friend that you have been designed with apparently great will and bravery....as many a person would not have carried on as well as you nor the will to forge on....

I am no one to tell you everything is going to be alright...I have a feeling it will work out better than simply alright....I would even venture so far as to say maybe scrape up a dollar and play a lotto ticket..because hell, you were diagnosed with cancer and look now...no cancer....

Goodnight my friend.....grab Coop and take a breath and let yourself get lost in his awesomeness.....


----------



## wellington

I too think it's great there is no cancer. Lupus is very manageable, I know someone who has it. Most would not know he had anything. As I said before, we are always here for you. If you haven't already, try to work something out with the IRS. They may take a lesser amount and a payment plan. Also what emysemys said, unemployment and/or disability. It's a hassle to have to bother with all the paperwork etc, especially when your plate is full, but would be worth it in the end and maybe a big releif for you. One day at a time is all you can do. You have great strength. I hope you have a better today, and a great tomorrow.


----------



## Angi

Wow. You are in a bad place right now and I can understand how death would seem like a great escape, but while you are still alive you really should look into alternative medicine and pain relief. I am a big fan of herbal foods and natural remidies, too bad there is not enough money in it for doctors to be interested. Fish oil is also very good for everything. Is medical marijauna legal where you live? It is safer and better for you than most pain killers, so worth a try. Read up on it. Also fight for the disability, unemployment etc.... It is your right you worked for it! I also agree about working something out with the IRS. If they give you a hard time then tell them to put you in jail and they can pay your medical bills Haa...they don't want to do that 
If you need a reason to live and fight then your torts are it and all your great friends on the forum 
Keep us posted as to how thinks go and vent away. You have a lot of people cheering for you!


----------



## terryo

Vent all you want Chris...we're here.


----------



## cemmons12

I for one, need to say I am sorry for drag'n you all down by my super negative vent last night. I just have to much on my plate and sometimes u have 2 get it out. I say things that should not be said, (even tho I really may feel that way) and I should just use a little more thought before I speak/write. As far as disability, my company uses ING for short term and they r really doing there best to not have to pay. But we will see I guess, I have been waiting since April 2nd. I have applied for SS disability I just have to copy and send a few papers in, but its a given, they turn u down the first time unless u have a toe tag with a date on it. So that will be another fight. I have not lost my job yet, but my fmla time is used up so its just a matter of time now as I was missing a lot of work before the doctor put me off, plus I have between 1 and 3 doc visits a month already. As far as medical pot, I honestly don't like it, I did as a kid, but not as an adult, makes me nervous and paranoid. Thank you one and all for the kind words!! Got to run, Cooper is ready for his bath and dinner!


----------



## wellington

Please don't you ever worry about how you vent to us. You do it in any way that makes you feel better. We all understand your plate is full. We are glad to be here for you and that you feel safe here to vent. We are your safe place to. Hope you had a good time with Cooper today and I am sending you a big warm hug, to give you that warm fuzzy good feeling. HUGS


----------



## lynnedit

Thank goodness for Cooper!


----------



## cemmons12

I want to say thanks for everybodys kind words, u all really mean more to me then u can even begin to fathom..
On this note, I am thinking about trying to re-home my girl Ophelia. She is about 9 and is a Russian Tortoise. If I was to ***** and explain as to why I am starting to come to this decision, I'm sure ya'll would understand. I just can't take care of a horse, our house(which we still have for a very short time) her dog Dakota, her moms house (which we will be moving into soon) her moms dog, the ferret, the fish, my daughter, my wife, my moms house problems. The list is never ending. Sooo, there well maybe room for My Pretty Girl Ophelia to (I hope I hope) to find her a new home. This has been a very stressfull thing to think about doing. So if there is anybody out there that may want a beauty Russian, shoot me a private message please. I'm still on the fence somewhat but I'm not healthy to deal with much of this with no damn help from the damn people that pretend to care about my health. But at the end of the day, I see where I rate... thanks a lot my forum friends!!!


----------



## dmmj

I wish you were in california I would take her in an instant, not only would she be well taken care of, but she could be part of my breeding program.


----------



## cemmons12

dmmj said:


> I wish you were in california I would take her in an instant, not only would she be well taken care of, but she could be part of my breeding program.



I too wish I was there. Its gonna be a tough choice 2 make cause most the people I talk to live out your way. This is so depressing and stressfull.


----------



## Momof4

oxoxoxoxo to you!


----------



## cemmons12

Ok, after a lot of thinking I have decided to keep my girl Ophelia. Thanks to all of you that offered to take her for me! It means a lot to me to know you all are here for help and support. And a extra big thanks to Angela and Captain Awesome!
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## dmmj

That's great news indeed


----------



## wellington

I agree, great news.


----------



## lynnedit

That is wonderful news. Especially since your torts give you so much pleasure.


----------



## ascott

Happy to hear Chris


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks everyone!!  I hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## cemmons12

Well, more bad news for me. My job is gone, my insurance will either be gone at the end of this month or next month. Only hope I have is that I get unemployment while I try to get disability for my Lupus and other issues. This life just, well I have said enough already. Vent is done.


----------



## wellington

Don't look at it as your job is done. Look at it as you finally got to retire. You should be able to get both unemployment and disability. There is also Medicaid for your medical needs. Unfortunately there are a lot of people in your jobless situation, it sucks, it's wrong and it shouldn't happen in this country to the extent it has, but unfortunately, that's the way it is, for now hopefully. You will get through this. Enjoy, your retirement, spend more time with your torts and look at it as a good thing, the best you can. As always we are here for you.


----------



## cemmons12

I see your point Barb. The problem is the bills are out of control cause I still havent got paid thru work for the 9 weeks I was already off for short term disability. The company ING that handles my company's disability pay is doing everything they can to not pay me. I am suppose to get an answer tomorrow on if I get that pay or not. They already pulled a fast 1 on my doctor and deny'd it last week but my doctor found out and sent them some paper that made them have to reconsider the pay again this week. If I dont get that 9 weeks of pay, were done.. Thanks for your kind words tho Barb!


----------



## wellington

WOW, what companies will do now days. May I suggest, talk to your creditors and let them know your situation. I know a few people in similar money situations. The ones that talked to their creditors came out better then the ones that just ignored. If you can send them paper work or letters that proves you are not just making up a story to get out of paying, that helps too. Also, even the smallest payments seems to shut them up for a while. I will keep my fingers crossed for good news tomorrow. I am really sorry you have to go through any of this. Let us know what you find out. My friend says to always keep good thoughts and to always look for the good things of everything. That positive thinking really works. I don't know if it does or not, it seems to work great for her. Won't hurt, so keep good, positive thoughts and I will too for you, hey can't hurt right


----------



## ascott

> The problem is the bills are out of control



So Chris, don't pay what you don't NEED to survive right now....You can contact the bill collectors (if it will make you feel better---they won't be patient for long) and let them know you have not worked for 9 weeks....you have not set prospect for work in the immediate future...you are simply giving them a courtesy call to let them know you have no prospect of any chunks of money in your immediate future and you are just letting them know so that they can mark their files...let them know if things change for you in the near future payments will pick back up....apologize and dismiss yourself from the phone call....end of story....put those worries away for now...what else are you going to do? you know? Sometimes **** happens and you have to regroup for immediate survival mode....once you do that then take a breath and realize life is giving you a crossroad so be prepared and keep your eyes open.....something exciting is on the horizon...."change". As scary and uncomfortable as that thought may be....it is also very freeing....so my friend, take a breath and let go of the stress for now....things will change and you will make it....how much fun you have during the change is entirely up to you....trust me, I know it is a hard pill to swallow....but once you come to grips that your responsibility is to you and yours first then you can actually look forward to the changes that are going to happen.... 

Make your calls....let it go...take a breath and look around at what is most important and at what you can not nor wish to do without and go from there..... YOU CAAAAAN DOOOOO IT MAAAAAN !!!!!


----------



## lynnedit

I can't add much to the above excellent advice, except we are all pulling for you!


----------



## cemmons12

Angela, Barb, and Lynne:
Thanks so much for the kind words and your support, it means a lot to me. I'm starting to sound like a broken record, but its the truth! I just feel like I am on my last step of the ladder these days. I filed for unemployment today so I hope that will go through. My ex-employer said they will not fight me on getting it since I have been sick so long and tried to work anyways. But I will believe it when I see the money on the unemployment debit card. Now I have to figure out how to get some kind of insurance cause need help there too. Plus my prescriptions cost a lot and so does my wife's. Just don't know what to do anymore. What kind of plan could God have for me when I have sunk to the lowest point I have ever been in my life? Sorry to whine, I am just a nervous, broke wreck now a days and don't know what to do. Plus I still have not got an answer on if ING is going to pay me for the 9 weeks I was off or not. Its bullsh*t ya know! They got all the stuff they needed from all 3 doctor's and still want to deny it. But my family doc sent in another letter to try and get them to reverse the first decision they made. So we will see.
I hope all my forum friends have a great day, I wish you all nothing but the best!
Chris...


----------



## wellington

I know it might not feel like it, but the employer saying they won't fight unemployment is a very good thing. I have no doubt you will get it. As for the ING. Just keep playing the game. That's what they do, they play games, because they know some of the people will give up the fight and that's why they play, so you will give up the fight. then they win. Don't let them win. They won't play forever, just enough to figure out if you are a fighter or not and you are, so stay in the game, you will win. Have you check into medicaid, don't forget to check into that. Stay in the game, don't give up the fight, and it will work out for you. Also, take time each day that you visit your torts and any other animals you have and be lost into them. Giving yourself that little time to forget your worries for the moment and enjoy the day and animals. Everyone needs a break, take that animal time and give yourself and your mind a daily break. 
Have a good, great day today.


----------



## cemmons12

wellington said:


> I know it might not feel like it, but the employer saying they won't fight unemployment is a very good thing. I have no doubt you will get it. As for the ING. Just keep playing the game. That's what they do, they play games, because they know some of the people will give up the fight and that's why they play, so you will give up the fight. then they win. Don't let them win. They won't play forever, just enough to figure out if you are a fighter or not and you are, so stay in the game, you will win. Have you check into medicaid, don't forget to check into that. Stay in the game, don't give up the fight, and it will work out for you. Also, take time each day that you visit your torts and any other animals you have and be lost into them. Giving yourself that little time to forget your worries for the moment and enjoy the day and animals. Everyone needs a break, take that animal time and give yourself and your mind a daily break.
> Have a good, great day today.


Thanks Barb. Its just so hard to stay positive when everything has fallen apart. Broke, lost our insurance, more bills thhen I can even understand. And I'm just so pissed off all the time now. I don't know what to do. And not being able to get our medicines Monday is going to be a nightmare. Hell mine alone are close to $450 with no prescription coverage. Well got to get Cooper out of his bath. Thanks for all your positive thoughts!


----------



## lynnedit

Very frustrating for you. But try to keep fighting, lots of good suggestions!
We are pulling for you!


----------



## ascott

> What kind of plan could God have for me when I have sunk to the lowest point I have ever been in my life?



Ah Chris, now you are talking.....this is the most positive thought you have shared...I mean once you have come to this question in your heart---anything is possible.....

Sometimes we are so darn stubborn, we get so caught up in the four corners of the box that we have been taught to exist in, that we forget there is the whole outside of the box, which is space without limits....take a breath and realize perhaps you have now been placed in a position to see the outside of the box....explore man, enjoy the freedom and I am sure you have heard this before, but God(or your spiritual source) would not lead you here to simply leave you....sometimes you have to give up the sense of control you think you have to have-- in order for the next door to be presented to you....these are the moments that matter and that we recall on with each opportunity for spiritual growth....and I am not talking about preaching in the sense of church and preachers....but inner, limitless oneness with all around you...true spirituality man.... (and sometimes when you feel like you have lost it all, actually it is all the crap has simply been removed from your line of sight and now you have a clear open space to move around some).

Here are some resources that you may be able to utilize until you find your new path .....and don't *** yourself out simply due to pride---if you have worked and paid into the wonderful tax pool, then you have paid into these services and are not getting something for nothing.....

http://www.in.gov/fssa/dfr/2691.htm

http://www.in.gov/fssa/dfr/2684.htm

http://www.in.gov/fssa/ompp/2546.htm
and pay special attention to the last item on the list of things
that you may be afflicted with to qualify for their medical assistance...

http://www.in.gov/fssa/hip/2333.htm
and this one may actually be something that you can apply for due to your recent health issues....

I hope you find some direction and don't give up--however, I don't see that you are giving up so just let me say to you my friend---YOU CAAAANN DOOOO IT!


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks Angela and Lynne! I am checking into your links Angela, thanks so much for looking that stuff up!! I dont know if I will get yelled at for this but I am in need of money in the worst way possible, they deny'd my 9 weeks of short term disability pay, so I have to appeal it but that does me no good now! I am trying to sell my 2007 Arctic Cat 400 4X4 if anyone from around here is interested PLEASE private message me! If this is not allowed on my thread then please delete it cause the last thing I need is to be in trouble on here. I just have to do something, and very fast. And it is on Craigslist in the Indianapolis area. Thanks to everyone for putting up with me..


----------



## cemmons12

Just an update, I am still alive. Dont have internet at home anymore so I can only get on once in a while. Hope you are all doing great! Once we get moved in here I will be back on like I use to be! Take care my forum friends!!!


----------



## wellington

Good to hear from you. Things are going okay? Take care and we will be here for when ever you can join us.


----------



## ascott

Hey Chris! Good to hear from ya and talk to ya soon.....


----------



## lynnedit

Thanks for the update, keep us posted!


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks Barb, Angela, and Lynne!! 
Cooper and Ophelia said "HI!"!


----------



## lynnedit

Thank God for the torts.


----------



## cemmons12

Well, I did have 1 good thing happen so far, I sold my 4 wheeler, but for a big loss. But at least that money will help for a couple months. Still havent been approved for unemployment yet, thats depressing. And still waiting to find out about social security disability. I have an appointment with one their docs on the 24th, hope it pans out.... Hope you all are doing great!!!
Chris....


----------



## wellington

Thats a good start, ya. The other stuff, Unfortunately the unemployment and S.S can takes a long time. Just be sure to make copies of all the paper work. That way, if creditors come calling, you can tell them what you are doing and send them proof. I have a few relatives that recently had to go through both. Hand in there, they both got theirs. You will get yours. Hope you had a good weekend


----------



## ascott

Glad to hear a little positive huh....give Coop and Ophelia a extra yummy treat and tell em its from me....hahahaha....take it easy and check back in soon....


----------



## lynnedit

Glad you have a reprieve for 2 months, take a breath! Good luck with the paperwork...


----------



## cemmons12

Well I had a little bit of good news today. 1: the shrink that SS Disability made me go see said that the Lupus and tumors seem to be my major problem, not a mental illness, boy did I fool him! Lol! Just kid'n! 2: I found out that I was able to get some of the money I had in my retirement out, even tho I have to take a $4500 penalty/tax loss. Better then nothing! Now the bad news, 1: appealing the the decision that ING made on my 8 weeks of short term disability, is going to be about hopeless, so thats $3500 I will most likly never see. 2: its been 4+ weeks and unemployment still hasn't paid me which makes me think they are going to deny it, so something else I am going to have to fight.
But at least Cooper and Ophelia are doing good!
Hope all my forum friends are doing great!


----------



## ascott

Take as much of the good as you can get.....have you called EDD to see where they are at with your claim? Did your employer insurance (health) have any provisions for paying if you are out of work due to health issues??? I know that like Aflac will pay some of your bills if you are out of work due to health issues??? I do not know what your health coverage is/was like and if you can access any of it still or not?

I hope you will get the EDD to pay out for you...


----------



## cemmons12

[ soquote='ascott' pid='492664' dateline='1343194089']
Take as much of the good as you can get.....have you called EDD to see where they are at with your claim? Did your employer insurance (health) have any provisions for paying if you are out of work due to health issues??? I know that like Aflac will pay some of your bills if you are out of work due to health issues??? I do not know what your health coverage is/was like and if you can access any of it still or not?

I hope you will get the EDD to pay out for you...
[/quote]

I did call them last week Angela, and they said just to keep checking the website. But I am calling them tomorrow, they should have had an answer by now. As far as insurance, everything was suppose to be cut off the day I was fired, but come to find out, it will work until the end of this month, so I can get my med's filled one more time, then I don't know what I will do if I don't get my SS disability. Getting insurance for myself with Lupus and the 2 tumors is going to be hard to find I think, at least for a half way decent price.


----------



## ascott

Does your employer have a COBRA plan that you can utilize for awhile until you get an alternative...then that way you would just continue your current insurance with an out of pocket premium....?


----------



## wellington

Little good news better then all bad. Talk to your doctor and let him know what is going on. He may be able to give you a larger prescription to carry you through a few more months then normal. After that, if it is still possible, check into getting your meds through the internet from Canada, usually cheaper. If you have a walmart by you, I know a lot of their meds are $4.00. The walmart up north in Michigan, gives atibiotics for free, so check into them if possible, Also, my cousin had to fight her unemployment for about a year, but then she got it. Keep up the fight. SS takes about six weeks from the time they are done trying to screw you out of qualifying for it. You have so many people on this forum pulling for you. Draw your strength to keep up the fight from all of us. Oh and yes, those fabulous torts you have.


----------



## yagyujubei

Chris, Do you have an attorney for your SS claim? They get 25% of your first check, which is retroactive to the date of disability. SS pays them directly. They know all the ins and outs, and right forms etc...Well worth it in my opinion. If you are approved, you'll get medicare two years after date of disability. Getting health ins. with pre-existing conditions probably isn't going to happen.


----------



## terryo

Here in NY Wallgreens has a plan that you pay $25. a year and all your subscriptions are a small amt. I think $5. , although not sure how much. Also there is some kind of health ins. that is called Fidelity and everything is free, and it doesn't matter if you have an existing problem. I know a friend who just got it. I don't know about your state though. I hope you get through this and your health gets better. Hugs....


----------



## cemmons12

ascott said:


> Does your employer have a COBRA plan that you can utilize for awhile until you get an alternative...then that way you would just continue your current insurance with an out of pocket premium....?


I did check into the Cobra plan.. OUCH! To keep it as is was $835 a month, for just me to be on it its $550 a month. No way I can do that.. SIGH....


----------



## cemmons12

Well damn me and damn my luck! Its been almost 8 weeks and still have had no decision on my unemployment. So I called my old company and they said they have not even been contacted by the unemployment office yet, plus they already told me due to my bad health that they would not deny me unemployment, so what the hell? Also, as I was expecting, I got turned down by Social Security for disability today, so now its time to file an appeal. And if that dont work then I guess its call the lawyer time so they can get it pushed through and take 33% of my back pay. Whatever, life just sucks out loud sometimes.. On a good note, Cooper and Ophelia are doing just fine, he is still growing faster then any weed I have ever came across, and she started eating normal again. For awhile she wasnt eating very well. And he just cant ever get enough food (if you ask him anyways!). Also, I am thinking about adopting a retired Greyhound into our family. I wanted to get an American Bulldog but come to find out they shed really bad as where Greyhounds do not, and there are so many that need good homes after being retired from racing. To my surprise, most of them are done racing at the age of 2 and 3 years old, poor dog's. Have a great day forum friends. And sorry for the sware words, but, they are the nicest words I could come up with at this time...


----------



## Jacqui

Those racing greyhounds are usually very nice dogs. Hey bad news from the SS, but atleast it is news and you can go on to the next step. Just have to keep looking for all the positives as you work your way thru this crapola. *hugs*


----------



## wellington

Unfortunately, thats the game SS plays. If you have more then one doctors opinion, it usually will work out better in your favor, not always, but usually. Good news from your old company, now if you could just get someone to do their job, which now days is almost impossible. The greyhounds do need homes desperately. Unfortunately, after their short racing years, it is also the end of their life, as many are just destroyed. Looks like more positives then negatives, with The torts doing better and all. I think you might be on the down side of the hill now. 
Take care, happy days are a coming


----------



## cemmons12

Thank you Jacqui and Barb for the kind words/thoughts!


----------



## cemmons12

Well good news on the unemployment, I got it and they gave me the 8 weeks backpay. Needless to say 9 weeks of no income sucks! Another good piece of news I got today is that my application to adopt a retired/rescued Greyhound was approved also. So I should be able to make the 3 1/2 hour drive (each way) Sunday to get my girl Sissy. Have a good weekend forum friends!


----------



## lynnedit

Well about time things turned around! Be sure to post pics of your new girl!


----------



## cemmons12

lynnedit said:


> Well about time things turned around! Be sure to post pics of your new girl!



Thanks Lynne! I sure will post some pics. Haven't had my own dog since 2000 when I had 2 leave my boxer in Tampa. I'm overly excited.


----------



## Jacqui

*doing a very relieved, happy dance for you* (man are you lucky you don't have to actually SEE this fat old lady trying to dance  ). You must be getting very excited about your travel plans for tomorrow. Just think, your going to be meeting a new best friend tomorrow!! How exciting, how nerve wracking, how exciting, how scary, how simply wonderful! Of course we all want to be getting to see what she looks like. You know, all in all, very slowly it sounds like there are some very important, very major positive things starting to come your way. Just keep taking it step by step.


----------



## wellington

YOOHOO. Happy days are coming your way. So happy things are starting to look up for you. How exciting to be getting your new best friend. What a great thing you are doing, in adopting a greyhound. Can't wait to see her beautiful face. Have a safe trip. It will probably seem like forever until you get there. But what a great drive home it will be.


----------



## Jacqui

You always read about folks who make a small list of like three good or positive things that happen to them each day. Do any of you do this?


----------



## wellington

I haven't heard of that. But does sound like a great idea. Most always concentrate on the bad. Hard not too, when that's all you ever hear on tv and the news. Even in raising kids, it's sometimes easy to pass up the good, but you always remark on the bad. I think I have a new "to do" on my daily routine. Thanks Jacqui.


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks so much Jacqui and Barb! The way you both word things almost made me tear up (which is unlike me) it really means a lot to me! I will post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## terryo

I'm so excited for you. Someone to love and give hugs to. DON'T give up on the SSD. My friend had to apply three times, but she finally got it and also got one BIG lump sum, from the time she first applied. She was able to pay off all her debts and keep her apartment that she was loosing too. Also great news with your unemployment too. Nothing stays the same in life, and things are starting to look up for you. You are stronger than you think. God bless you!


----------



## cemmons12

terryo said:


> I'm so excited for you. Someone to love and give hugs to. DON'T give up on the SSD. My friend had to apply three times, but she finally got it and also got one BIG lump sum, from the time she first applied. She was able to pay off all her debts and keep her apartment that she was loosing too. Also great news with your unemployment too. Nothing stays the same in life, and things are starting to look up for you. You are stronger than you think. God bless you!



Thanks so much Terry, your thoughts and words me a lot to me! I hope all is well with you!


----------



## Jacqui

Hey, today is the big day!!


----------



## cemmons12

Jacqui said:


> Hey, today is the big day!!



Yes'm! Leaving right now! Have a great day!


----------



## ascott

WoooooooHoooooooo !!!!! I am so completely happy for you my friend....all is looking good and yes, keep working on the SSD as it is normal for them to deny deny deny then have to go ahead with it.....how exciting you are rescuing a soul that needs you....pics pics pics for sure.....


----------



## Jacqui

WHAT no pictures, yet????? but it's been hours and hours.


----------



## ascott

> WHAT no pictures, yet????? but it's been hours and hours.



Seriously huh?????


----------



## Jacqui

ascott said:


> WHAT no pictures, yet????? but it's been hours and hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously huh?????
Click to expand...


I was gone all day and had been looking forward to seeing what the new greyhound looked like.  Geeesh, now what will I do? How will I ever fall asleeep with the tossing and turning wondering is she a brindle or a fawn? How was the ride home.... but that's okay some how I will survive.... D feeling guilty yet???  *hugs* had to give you a bit of a tease silly girl)


----------



## ascott

Ah yes, I will join Jacqui in this terrible wait....I do not like having to wait....*hands on hips, right foot kicked to the side-tapping, shaking head back and forth* (jeopardy song playing in the background)


----------



## Jacqui

ascott said:


> (jeopardy song playing in the background)



Dang now I am hearing that sound and have this feeling it's going to stay in my head for quite some time.  Thanks!


----------



## ascott

> Dang now I am hearing that sound and have this feeling it's going to stay in my head for quite some time. Thanks!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWuQVpBeqLs

(running from you now laughing hysterically like a five year old... neener neener neener )


----------



## Jacqui

ascott said:


> Dang now I am hearing that sound and have this feeling it's going to stay in my head for quite some time. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWuQVpBeqLs
> 
> (running from you now laughing hysterically like a five year old... neener neener neener )
Click to expand...


Well you did hear the one about paybacks...


----------



## ascott

> Well you did hear the one about paybacks...



Yes, absolutely-- and that tune played in my head----but could not stop myself.....lololololol...


----------



## Jacqui

See what happens when we don't get to see pictures?! She puts non ending tunes running through my very shallow mind.


----------



## jpmcclure

Positive energy your way. What a terrible sequence of events. I lost my husband to cancer 5yrs ago when he was 41. Our baby was 2 1/2. I've since remarried a wonderful man but the anguish is there all the time. You're on both sides of the fence and I have so much empathy for you. please keep us posted as we're all very concerned about your well being. Try to laugh in spite of everything. Cancer HATES you happy. You'll be amazed at what a bunch of laughter can do. Maybe you'll go to the doctor and they find nothing. If you haven't done so, I highly recommend you watch the movie "the secret". Google it. It's very inexpensive and a great life changer. Happy thoughts. Xoxo


----------



## cemmons12

Sorry so late. We left at 12:30 and didn't get home till almost 10:00. Made my daughter 2 hrs. late for bed also. What a long drive and day! Hope this pic will do for now. Thanks all my friends! 


This is Sissy Emmons!


----------



## Jacqui

It's Ms Sissy!!! That ear thing gives her such a sweet look. I am sure your daughter thought it was well worth the two hour late bedtime to go get her. How did the first night go?


----------



## lynnedit

Sissy is adorable!


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks Jacqui and Lynne! The 1st night went very well. She still hasn't ate yet tho, then she threw up around 10am. She is still nervous, she has been thru a lot in the last 4 or 5 months with being brought here from Florida, and then being trained. Plus the foster home we got her from had 4 other Greyhounds that she had made buddies with, they do very well around their kind, so this quiet setting is gonna be an adjustment for her as well. She said it will take 2-4 weeks for her to come out of her shell again. I'm sure she will be just fine once she gets use to here and the routine. You and Angela seemed to be entertaining each other very well yesterday also, had me laughing reading your posts! Have a great day!


----------



## Jacqui

cemmons12 said:


> You and Angela seemed to be entertaining each other very well yesterday also, had me laughing reading your posts! Have a great day!



I had hoped that would happen. I think you need to be kept inundated with things to laugh about. I am sure she will settle in quickly.


----------



## wellington

Sissy is beautiful. . They are very timmed dogs. I am sure she will figure it out real soon, the love she has fallen into. Now, if I could only get that toon out of my head, thanks Jacqui and Angela


----------



## dmmj

Sounds like things are improving, good thing you kept ophelia after all.


----------



## Jacqui

wellington said:


> Sissy is beautiful. . They are very timmed dogs. I am sure she will figure it out real soon, the love she has fallen into. Now, if I could only get that toon out of my head, thanks Jacqui and Angela



 It is rather a catchy tune.


----------



## cemmons12

Jacqui: yeah it does help a lot! If we only had sound on here! 
Barb: thanks! She is doing really well, she finally ate right after my daughter got home from school, was the strangest thing! 
Captian: Yes, I am glad I did keep her. She is a real ham if you stand there and talk to her, she still dont like to be picked up much, but if you do she wants to snuggle right under your neck, things are getting much better, thanks! 
jpmcclure: thanks for your kind words, and I am sorry for what you have went thru.. I will be looking for that movie also!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## dmmj

Well just remember if your circumstances change (not wishing it on you) she has a home here in sunny CA waiting for her.


----------



## cemmons12

dmmj said:


> Well just remember if your circumstances change (not wishing it on you) she has a home here in sunny CA waiting for her.



Thanks a lot! Means a lot to me!


----------



## ascott

> She said it will take 2-4 weeks for her to _come out of her shell_ again.



LOL...did anyone else catch this phrase, I laughed really hard. Chris, you being a tortoise host should be the perfect one to wait for her to "come out of her shell"....teee heee...okay, apologies--again, could not stop myself...

Chris, Sissy is BE A U TIFUL for sure and I agree, love the ear thing....

Oh yeah Jacqui----Jeopardy


----------



## cemmons12

ascott said:


> She said it will take 2-4 weeks for her to _come out of her shell_ again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...did anyone else catch this phrase, I laughed really hard. Chris, you being a tortoise host should be the perfect one to wait for her to "come out of her shell"....teee heee...okay, apologies--again, could not stop myself...
> 
> Chris, Sissy is BE A U TIFUL for sure and I agree, love the ear thing....
> 
> Oh yeah Jacqui----Jeopardy
Click to expand...

LOL!! Somebody caught that! Angela is todays win'r!  Thanks Angela, she is so well trained already its great! Considering she had a lousy first 3 years, its amazing how she turned around so good! She was part of the prison training 10 week program at Michigan City Prison and I got the journal the 2 trainers wrote out every week on her and how she went from a underweight, scared, flea an tick infested mess, to what she is now which is perfect thus far! Have a great day Angela!! And all my forum friends!


----------



## cemmons12

Well here is another pic of Sissy. She is greyt! She has not done 1 thing wrong since we got her last Sunday! I would suggest, anybody wanting to adopt and help out a terrific retired buddy, look into Greyhounds. They are, for the most part, treated very badly. But once they get into a rescue such as American Greyhound, they come out ready for their forever home. For more info for anyone in the Indiana, Illinois, and Michigan area, go to www.americangreyhound.org. I'm just happy that for once, I have nothing new to vent about!  Have a GREYT day my forum friends!!


----------



## Jacqui

So do you know anything about how she did as a racer?


----------



## wellington

FANTASTIC NEWS she looks like she has lived there forever. Sooooo Haaappppyyyyy for both of you.. Love the play on words, GREYT


----------



## cemmons12

Not sure how she did, there is a website that the adoption cord. said they went to and got to watch a few races she was in. But I haven't been able to find the video's yet. But I can tell you when she goes running around the pool there is no catching her!


----------



## Jacqui

Oh wow, never thought about you being even able to find footage showing her in all her racing glory. Sounds like she may be enjoying a little pool play?


----------



## cemmons12

wellington said:


> FANTASTIC NEWS she looks like she has lived there forever. Sooooo Haaappppyyyyy for both of you.. Love the play on words, GREYT



Lol! Thanks Barb! I wonder'd if someone would catch onto that! Barb is today's winner!


----------



## wellington

I win, I win. I win endless happy days for you and those beautiful four legged family members


----------



## cemmons12

wellington said:


> I win, I win. I win endless happy days for you and those beautiful four legged family members



Lol! You crack me up Barb!


----------



## wellington

Hey, just wanted to see how things are going for you. You haven't posted on here for a while. Can i assume things are going okay? How's that little cutie Sissy doing? We need an updated pic. Have a nice rest of the weekend. Keep warm, it's getting darn right cold I hate winters.


----------



## cemmons12

Hi Barb!! Honestly things are not going that great. I am still fighting ING for the short-term disability pay that they screwed me out of back in April/May time frame. And I have not heard anything new on my appeal for SS Disability yet. Sissy is doing ok. Pretty dissapointed with her tho. I got her for me another pal, besides my bestest buddy in the world Cooper, but she has taken more to the wife, daughter, and mother in-law, she is a woman dog I guess. I knew I should have got a male. All the male dogs I have ever had took more to me. Such is life I guess. If I ever get another dog it will be a male I believe. How are things going with you? I hope all is gr Cooper's 20 month stat's are as follow's. He is 17lb's on the nose, and 14 1/2 inch's long. He just keep's explode'n! So that's the good new's this month. The really totally lousunity of a lifetime, in my opinion, from a very nice member of our great forum, but since I've been jobless for month's and still waiting on SS disability, and unemployment don't pay a whole lot to have any extra money, that chance I had has went down the drain. I'm the most bummed I have been in a long time. I don't want to give details, as I feel that would violate the friendship that member and I have. I will say that it is something I have bug'd this person about for many month's. I guess it could be worse, but I am very use to being a spoiled brat. But I want to thank this person from the bottom of my heart for the chance to do this.
Picture of Cooper doing what we do every night, after our daily bath, we go to the living room, and lay on the pillows and heating blanket I have laid out for him for about 4 to 5 hour's. He just loves it. He will walk around for a bit, then get on his pillow's and sleep for hour's. My best friend is a tortoise, and I don't think I would change a thing! I can't go into details because I totally respect the person that is involved in it. But I am very upset about the deal falling threw. Damn money and life! I hope u have a great rest of the weekend! And thanks so very much for thinking about me, I so hope all is going good in your part of the world! Keep in touch please! 


Well I think I had a copy/paste error with this post. Sorry about that! 

*


cemmons12 said:



Hi Barb!! Honestly things are not going that great. I am still fighting ING for the short-term disability pay that they screwed me out of back in April/May time frame. And I have not heard anything new on my appeal for SS Disability yet. Sissy is doing ok. Pretty dissapointed with her tho. I got her for me another pal, besides my bestest buddy in the world Cooper, but she has taken more to the wife, daughter, and mother in-law, she is a woman dog I guess. I knew I should have got a male. All the male dogs I have ever had took more to me. Such is life I guess. If I ever get another dog it will be a male I believe. How are things going with you? I hope all is gr Cooper's 20 month stat's are as follow's. He is 17lb's on the nose, and 14 1/2 inch's long. He just keep's explode'n! So that's the

Click to expand...

*


cemmons12 said:


> good new's this month. The really totally lousunity of a lifetime, in my opinion, from a very nice member of our great forum, but since I've been jobless for month's and still waiting on SS disability, and unemployment don't pay a whole lot to have any extra money, that chance I had has went down the drain. I'm the most bummed I have been in a long time. I don't want to give details, as I feel that would violate the friendship that member and I have. I will say that it is something I have bug'd this person about for many month's. I guess it could be worse, but I am very use to being a spoiled brat. But I want to thank this person from the bottom of my heart for the chance to do this.
> Picture of Cooper doing what we do every night, after our daily bath, we go to the living room, and lay on the pillows and heating blanket I have laid out for him for about 4 to 5 hour's. He just loves it. He will walk around for a bit, then get on his pillow's and sleep for hour's. My best friend is a tortoise, and I don't think I would change a thing! I can't go into details because I totally respect the person that is involved in it. But I am very upset about the deal falling threw. Damn money and life! I hope u have a great rest of the weekend! And thanks so very much for thinking about me, I so hope all is going good in your part of the world! Keep in touch please!


----------



## wellington

Darn, I was so hoping things were looking up. I do know though, the SSD does take a long time. Keep fighting though for both. That's what companies like to do. See who they can get to give up the fight. Not right, but that's what they do Wow, is Cooper getting big. Your pic didn't show, but I can imagine how cute he is on the pillows and blanket. My leo is the same age as Cooper, not as big though, but doing great. Sorry about Sissy, I know that feeling of having that special dog that takes to you only. I had one, the love of my life. If she could have crawled under my skin she would have. Never had another like her. Not sure I want one though, as she was and is so special to me, I don't think I could handle another trying to take her place, which could never happen. Hang in there. Enjoy each good day, find the positive in each bad day, and know I and many others are here for you and always sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## cemmons12

wellington said:


> Darn, I was so hoping things were looking up. I do know though, the SSD does take a long time. Keep fighting though for both. That's what companies like to do. See who they can get to give up the fight. Not right, but that's what they do Wow, is Cooper getting big. Your pic didn't show, but I can imagine how cute he is on the pillows and blanket. My leo is the same age as Cooper, not as big though, but doing great. Sorry about Sissy, I know that feeling of having that special dog that takes to you only. I had one, the love of my life. If she could have crawled under my skin she would have. Never had another like her. Not sure I want one though, as she was and is so special to me, I don't think I could handle another trying to take her place, which could never happen. Hang in there. Enjoy each good day, find the positive in each bad day, and know I and many others are here for you and always sending positive thoughts your way.


Sorry 4 just now commenting back, been having cell problems so I haven't been on much. Thanks so very much for you kind thoughts and words! Its really uplifting to read your posts!  and I will do my best to hang in there!  have a great Wednesday!!


----------



## wellington

Hey, just checking in to see how things are going, fantastic I hope. Did I read you were moving? How is that going? Hope all your four legged family members were able to stay with you in the move. 
Hope you had a Great Couple Holidays and a even better coming New Year. Take care and we miss ya.


----------



## cemmons12

wellington said:


> Hey, just checking in to see how things are going, fantastic I hope. Did I read you were moving? How is that going? Hope all your four legged family members were able to stay with you in the move.
> Hope you had a Great Couple Holidays and a even better coming New Year. Take care and we miss ya.



Hi Barb! Thanks for the kind words/thoughts! I wish I could say things were peachy, but this is not the case. Cooper is doing good tho, he is right at 23lbs and 23 month's old now. He is a monster, but still loveable. He wakes me up still by rubbing his head on my face to let me know he is ready to eat, as we both sleep on the floor right now. The bed just kills my back, time for a new one someday. I hope you had a great xmas/new years! Miss u and everyone else as well! Anyone of my friends feel free to shoot me a p/m. I just hate to bother anyone as everybody seems to be so busy now a days. Have a great week!!


----------



## netz67

cemmons12 said:


> As if my life can't get any worse, my mom emailed me today to let me know she has thyroid cancer and they think it is aggressive. I had my bone and spect scan 2 fridays ago and I find out the results of that on the 10th. I have 2 tumors, 1 on my right knee and 1 very low in my back, almost to my butt. Last time the scan was showing that the chance of bone cancer was around 25%, but with the increase in size of my back tumor and the major increase in pain, plus the fact I am 5 foot 11 and have went from 170 pounds to 136 as of Tuesday, they think that it is bone cancer now, or I have cancer somewhere else. I found out a year and a half ago that I do have Lupus. But they don't think that has anything to do with my major weight loss. Now I could also b*tch about the $14000 we owe the IRS, or about the fact we are putting our house up for sale and moving in with the mother in-law for awhile, but what's the point. All the damn millionaires and stuff have no idea how easy they have it money wise. Its going to take me years to pay it off and next year I will have to add to that $14000 because of our retirement we had to drain and the unemployment I was on for awhile during my layoff when Japan had that earthquake. I make parts for Honda but we make like 5 or 6 dollars an hour less then the good folks at Honda. Yes, I may be whining and crying but I guess you could have stoped reading by now if you were sick and tired of it. And I don't really vent to anyone but you good people and Cooper. So have a great day, I'm done venting.



sending heartfelt wishes , love and strength for all the family and may 2013 be your year


----------



## StudentoftheReptile

Okay I'll let off some steam...

I suffer from migraines and have had for most of my life. I was taking a preventative, but it recently ran out. I also haven't had any sick time built up from my new job, so guess what? Headaches have been on the rise. Tension, sinus, migraines, you name...I've been having them off and on for over a month. Finally racked up some sick time so I made an appt with my neurologist. Can't see me until the 21st. A ways away, but It's on MLK Day, which means I'm off work that day and won't have to use any sick time anyway (that was the soonest he could have seen me). I also was able to get a "emergency" refill on my preventative until then. Hopefully, the headaches will subside until then. At least I was able to see the chiropractor 2 days ago.
-----------
Speaking of my job...it's been great and exciting so far, being an animal control officer. I just wish my dang uniforms would come in!!! I've written off 2 pairs of jeans so far, and really cannot afford to get any more. Plus, I'm sooo ready to be out in the field on my own...just waiting on the uniforms and the boss to give the final approval.

Downsides of the new job...there is one guy that doesn't pull his weight. He is a lazy bum, plain and simple. I've had to ride with him a few times already, and I hate it, because I know I can do better than him (not that its a competition or anything, but just frustrating). He yaks on his cellphone all day, and will hardly ever get out of his truck to do any real work. Been there 6-7 yrs and gets written up all the time. I guess its REALLY hard to get fired from a county job.

And then as fun and exciting as it is, it truly is a thankless job. People gripe that we euthanize animals, that we can never get anywhere fast enough, etc. Until I join the ranks, there are currently only 5 officers in this county. Our priorities are: bite investigations, aggressive dogs, and neglect cases. Everything else, we just get to it as soon as possible. But people think we have an army of ACOs on stand-by to be at their beck and call for every stray dog that comes to defecate in their yard.


----------



## cemmons12

Thank you Janette! I hope a whole bunch of us have a good 2013!


netz67 said:


> cemmons12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if my life can't get any worse, my mom emailed me today to let me know she has thyroid cancer and they think it is aggressive. I had my bone and spect scan 2 fridays ago and I find out the results of that on the 10th. I have 2 tumors, 1 on my right knee and 1 very low in my back, almost to my butt. Last time the scan was showing that the chance of bone cancer was around 25%, but with the increase in size of my back tumor and the major increase in pain, plus the fact I am 5 foot 11 and have went from 170 pounds to 136 as of Tuesday, they think that it is bone cancer now, or I have cancer somewhere else. I found out a year and a half ago that I do have Lupus. But they don't think that has anything to do with my major weight loss. Now I could also b*tch about the $14000 we owe the IRS, or about the fact we are putting our house up for sale and moving in with the mother in-law for awhile, but what's the point. All the damn millionaires and stuff have no idea how easy they have it money wise. Its going to take me years to pay it off and next year I will have to add to that $14000 because of our retirement we had to drain and the unemployment I was on for awhile during my layoff when Japan had that earthquake. I make parts for Honda but we make like 5 or 6 dollars an hour less then the good folks at Honda. Yes, I may be whining and crying but I guess you could have stoped reading by now if you were sick and tired of it. And I don't really vent to anyone but you good people and Cooper. So have a great day, I'm done venting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sending heartfelt wishes , love and strength for all the family and may 2013 be your year
Click to expand...


----------



## terryo

Hey Chris....I hope the new year brings you much good health and happiness for you and your family. Hugs........


----------



## cemmons12

terryo said:


> Hey Chris....I hope the new year brings you much good health and happiness for you and your family. Hugs........


Thanks Terry! I hope you have a great new years as well!


----------



## cemmons12

Well hell, just when I think things are going halfway decent, the doctor kicks me in the as*! Went for my monthly check up and med refills and they told me I have Tachycardia, which in my case is prolly caused by Myocarditis, which in turn is caused by my Lupus. And here I thought things were stable. My resting pulse rate is around 104-109, so when I got home I checked it again and it was 105. So I took the dog a short (about a whole block) walk to go potty and checked it again and it was 136! So now I have to make another doc appointment Monday to have my family decide what is the next step. When I read about this on the Lupus website the treatment options vary real bad. I can only hope my treatment wiil be medicines and not any of the major options! Ok vent is done for now. Have a great day forum friends!


----------



## terryo

My prayers are always with you Chris.


----------



## wellington

Sorry Chris. I so wish for you to have an easy go of it. Fingers crossed and good thoughts always coming your way wishing the best for you. Think positive, and meds, meds, meds, not the others.


----------



## Jacqui

It seems some folks can just not get any breaks.  *hugs* I will be sending good thoughts your way. Meantime don't let it get you down. (I know so easy for me to say and so hard for you to do) You will over come this hurdle too, your one tough cookie.


----------



## lynnedit

You are a tough cookie! If you haven't started any meds yet for this, then hopefully they will work well and actually help you to feel better. Good luck!


----------



## Yvonne G

Chris:

I have no idea about Lupus, or what you're going through, but I just wanted to share about my tachycardia. The doctor put me on a beta blocker and it straightened the heart beat out in no time. Been fine for about 3 years now. Just try to stay positive, and hope for the best.


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks everybody for your kind words and encouragement, means a lot to me! Yvonne: I am glad to know that the meds worked for you! I just hope that is going to be my case also! Have a great day


----------



## wellington

cemmons12 said:


> Thanks everybody for your kind words and encouragement, means a lot to me! Yvonne: I am glad to know that the meds worked for you! I just hope that is going to be my case also! Have a great day



Positive thinking. The meds WILL work for you! No hoping they will work, they just will. Be strong and assertive, and scare them into working Take care, laugh alot, that is a good healer and keep us posted.


----------



## cemmons12

LOL! Thanks Barb, I will do my best!


----------



## cemmons12

The hits just keep coming. My daughter (11 year old) decided to go back and live with her mother because she thinks she don't have to mind me and my wife at all, so she left Saturday. I lost my damn unemployment 3 weeks ago and I still have like 4 months till my disability court date. I still can't find insurance due to having Lupus (SLE), not that I can afford it now. We have about 3 weeks to clean out our soon to be old house with no real help. And my Mom's thyroid cancer might possible have metastasized into her lungs, waiting to find out for sure next week when the test results come back. I am just totally lost right now. I can easily see why people give up, dying is easy, its living that's hard...


----------



## terryo

"dying is easy, its living that's hard..." 
This is so true Chris, but it's not supposed to be up to us to pick when we die. For you to go through all this, you are a strong person. Every time I was knocked down, I was able to get up, and each time I was stronger. You are a very strong person and I know you can get through this. Sometime things happen and although we don't realize it, they are the best things that could happen at the time. Sounds crazy, but I've been where you are, only a little worse...God bless you Chris and be strong.


----------



## wellington

Darn it Chris. I am so sorry about everything you keep having throw at you. Your daughter is at that age. Every girl, just about, goes through that and it starts around the same age as she is and last about 15-17. What she doesn't know yet, is that her and her mother will probably fight like cats and dogs. That's who girls during that age frame fight with the most, same sex parent. She will eventually grow up and see straight and realize daddy was the best place to be. All the rest, I just don't know what to say to make you feel better. Life is hard, but its worth the fight. If I remember right, you applied for social security disability correct? and was denied. You have to go for it again. They will deny usually three times. Keep fighting. So sorry about your mom, hope things works out for her.
One day at a time, one step at a time. As always, only the best of thoughts flowing your way. I wish I could help you more.
Take care and don't forget to take time to relax and clear your head of all the stress and think positive thoughts. Also, you have all of us to dump on are hopefully make you laugh when you need it.


----------



## cemmons12

Thank you Terry and Barb. Both of your posts did sink in as much as possible at this time. As far as my daughter, there is a lot more to it, but its to much to discuss at this time. I have a lawyer for my disability now. After the 2nd denial, I had enough and got one to fight for me. Thanks for letting me vent! And for your positive thoughts!


----------



## wellington

Always here for you, anytime, for any reason.


----------



## terryo

Ditto! Hugs.


----------



## cemmons12

You gals are the best! Xoxo


----------



## Zamric

My daughter is now 21 and realized at the age of 15 that she messed up going home to mama....sigh... such is the way of teenage girls (and boys too!)

the Bright side of disability.... once you get approved, you will get back pay from the day you 1st applied. So your 1st Disability Check will be a hefty one!

"Tough Times Never Last. Tough People Do!"


----------



## cemmons12

Zamric: Thats sooo true! Kid's these day's dont have a clue what it use to be like. They think they should be able to do whatever they want and get whatever they want. Well, hate to tell her but mommy is even more broke then I! And she man hops from one guy to the next, which also means house hops too. Yes, I cant wait to get that back pay to pay a bunch of crap off!!! Thanks for your words!


----------



## theelectraco

The back pay is nice.., my mom got $30,000 in back pay when she was approved for her disability which def helped her get her life back together.


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek 
0.0.1 Crested Gecko


----------



## Zamric

cemmons12 said:


> Zamric: Thats sooo true! Kid's these day's dont have a clue what it use to be like. They think they should be able to do whatever they want and get whatever they want. Well, hate to tell her but mommy is even more broke then I! And she man hops from one guy to the next, which also means house hops too. Yes, I cant wait to get that back pay to pay a bunch of crap off!!! Thanks for your words!



hehehehe.... Yah, my ex was a "Hopper" herself but at least she owned her own house (my/our house) so the kids had a Stable environment if not a stable relationship for their mom.

good luck my friend!


----------



## cemmons12

Nothing really new to vent about. We are in the process of moving in with my mother in law. This is really a good thing for now though as it helps us and her. Since my father in law passed she has been hurting on money, as well as us since I am still waiting to go to court for my disability. It seems as though I may get back on unemployment for a short time, which is great since I didnt expect it to run out when it did. I should know by next Tuesday if I get it back. Just hoping to get it back long enough to tie us over till my court date. Cooper an Ophelia are still doing great. Her shell is looking a lot better since she has been on the right diet from the day I picked her up. She still loves her Mazuri, its always the first thing she goes after in her dish. I didnt expect her shell to smooth out at her age but is has for the most part!  Cooper still goes after whatever is in his face. One night about 2 weeks ago he wouldnt eat at all. Which had me worried, but the next day he ate like a pig! Then the night before last I woke up to the smell of puke. But he was just burping (all night I guess cause the whole living room stunk!), and it smelled just like that day he got very sick. I hope all my forum friends are doing great! Have a great weekend!


----------



## zman7590

if i lived closer i would help move!you should post a new topic seeing who lives close! im sure the tort community would help in any way that they can!!!!


----------



## cemmons12

Good idea zman, thanks!


----------



## wellington

Looks like things might be getting a little easier for you Chris. Happy to hear it. Glad all the torts are doing good. Hoping this is the beginning of all good things for you and yours.


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks Barb! Im trying to keep hope alive.... Hope all is good your way!!


----------



## cemmons12

Brother, I know I am not a very smart man. But some people just floor me on here sometimes. As to not offend anyone I just had to get that off my chest by posting it here in my "Just need to vent" thread...


----------



## wellington

LMAO, I hear ya


----------



## cemmons12

Hehe! Sometimes it's all I can do to keep my mouth shut. But what can you do?? Have a great day Barb!!! Hey did you know Tom is in your neck of the woods??


----------



## wellington

cemmons12 said:


> Hehe! Sometimes it's all I can do to keep my mouth shut. But what can you do?? Have a great day Barb!!! Hey did you know Tom is in your neck of the woods??



Thankfully we can move onto the next thread and they can't see our faces burning up LOL. Yes, I had dinner with Tom back when he first got here. Unfortunately, circumstances, his and/or ours have not gotten us together again since then. Had a nice time though. Such a nice person. He should be done filming and heading back home real soon. They did get extended a couple days longer then he had first been told.


Oh, are you getting this HOT weather over there? Very hot and humid. Upper 90's with the humidity making it feel like lower 100's. you have a great day too Chris and just keep clicking the smiley faces as your biting your tongue .


----------



## cemmons12

Is there a great forum such as this for people that are losing their damn minds?? Think I'm about to break...


----------



## wellington

cemmons12 said:


> Is there a great forum such as this for people that are losing their damn minds?? Think I'm about to break...



If there is one, let me know. I could use it too. However, if you just need to really rip loose and not have to be careful about what you say, send me an email or a pm and I will let ya rip


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks Barb!! Ex-Factory workers tend to have pretty bad language!


----------



## wellington

cemmons12 said:


> Thanks Barb!! Ex-Factory workers tend to have pretty bad language!



I live in Chicago, kids here are born with a potty mouth. It's a requirement to live in this city. I'm sure I have heard or said it all


----------



## Jacqui

cemmons12 said:


> Is there a great forum such as this for people that are losing their damn minds?? Think I'm about to break...



Ummm this would be it. I mean who in their right minds would ever keep tortoises???  I don't think your going to break, your just too darn strong and always you dig down a bit further and find that little more you need. You are actually an inspiring person.




cemmons12 said:


> Thanks Barb!! Ex-Factory workers tend to have pretty bad language!



Worse then truckdrivers? They get pretty creative at times.


----------



## cemmons12

Jacqui said:


> cemmons12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a great forum such as this for people that are losing their damn minds?? Think I'm about to break...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm this would be it. I mean who in their right minds would ever keep tortoises???  I don't think your going to break, your just too darn strong and always you dig down a bit further and find that little more you need. You are actually an inspiring person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cemmons12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Barb!! Ex-Factory workers tend to have pretty bad language!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worse then truckdrivers? They get pretty creative at times.
Click to expand...



Thanks so much for your kind words Jacqui! That means a lot to me!


----------



## cemmons12

I am, oncce again ,sorry. You all have benn great to me. I thank you all frm the bottm pf my black , destroyed, heart ruined, heart.... Bless you all...I love u all as family.


----------



## cemmons12

cemmons12 said:


> I am, oncce again ,sorry. You all have benn great to me. I thank you all frm the bottm pf my black , destroyed, heart ruined, heart.... Bless you all...I love u all as family.


Soryy for the mis-spelled words, I cant see very well at all today


----------



## wellington

Okay Chris. You can vent here all you want. You don't have to apologize for any of it. However, what you can not do, is give up! I understand times get hard, really hard. Take one day, one hour, even one minute at a time. Don't fret over what you cannot change. Enjoy what you love, forget what you don't. If creditors are irritating you, send them a couple bucks a month, they have too leave you alone then. Make sure you look into any organizations that your illnesses may have out there to help you. On your hardest days, only do happy things. Don't even look or talk to or about unhappy things. Everything can wait for you.
Yes, of course Cooper and Ophelia loves you. We do too.

Now, get up off your butt and get us some updated pics of the big fella and little Ophelia too . Oh, and do its cold here. How bout over there?


----------



## cemmons12

Thank you Barb. I love u also. You have been awesome. And yeah is was freezing here this morning big time for July! Thank you for being you ans sooo sweet. Sorry is spelling is very bad. Even with my glasses I caN Hardly see toiday


----------



## wellington

Mine doesn't seem to be too good either. Did you catch my last line (oh, do its cold here). Just blame it on spell check and auto correct, everyone else does


----------



## cemmons12

Thank you one and all for your outstanding support during my illness's. You all mean the world to me an Cooper And Ophelia..


----------



## cemmons12

wellington said:


> Mine doesn't seem to be too good either. Did you catch my last line (oh, do its cold here). Just blame it on spell check and auto correct, everyone else does


Wow Barb, when did you make MOD?? I been gone to long...


----------



## cemmons12

To all those I upset and offended on this thread earlier, this will not happen ever again. If I dont post something tortoise related, then I will not post anything at all. I am very sorry to you all.
Christian Emmons


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Chris...no need for apologies. This is YOUR thread for venting. If you feel the need to vent, please do so. Sometimes it helps to get stuff off your chest. We're here for you.


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks Yvonne, but just 2 get this "off my chest", disappointing you or any other of the members I so HIGHLY have come to respect is a very big, hurtfull, hole in my heart. Have a great day!!!!!!


Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Chris...no need for apologies. This is YOUR thread for venting. If you feel the need to vent, please do so. Sometimes it helps to get stuff off your chest. We're here for you.


----------



## wellington

Oh, you silly Chris. You could not disappoint us. We all need a place to vent. Yours is here. Mine, well, feel sorry for my poor hubby


----------



## cemmons12

Just drop'n in to say hello to all my great friends on here. Hope you all are having a great day!


----------



## wellington

Hey Chris.
How's it going. I haven't been able to get on the forum for about a week and had been wondering how you've been doing. I'm having computer IP address problems and have only been able to get on twice yesterday and now today, until my free VPN account runs out. I hope I get a warning and not just booted off LOL. we are finally getting a summer back, little too hot, but I'm not going to complain. Are you having warm weather there now too? Enjoy the good weather if your getting it. 
Doing the happy dance it's here and to keep it


----------



## nate.mann

i didnt read every post, but i skimmed most. this is a great thread. 


0.1.0 Russian Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
Chive On!


----------



## Blgreek08

Im sorry man. I really hope everything works out for you. :'( as you can see a lot of us are around if you need to talk. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## cemmons12

Thank you both. I havent been on much as of late, so I just seen these now. You all are great people!!!  I just wish many of you were local, personal friends. Seeing as how all the friends I had that live here avoid me like I have a disease that spreads by looking at me. But having you all to talk to is just about as good to me!!! Thank you all!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a fact of life, and really too bad, but when people feel uncomfortable about your situation, and don't know what to say, they just tend to stay away. Sometimes that is more hurtful than the jerk who says something hurtful out loud. Just know that you have friends here, and there's usually always someone here that you can talk to.

What have you been up to lately? I read an awful lot. Do you read?


----------



## wellington

That is so true Yvonne. However, on the other side of the coin. There are some friends that have been turned down at every offer of help or just a visit, day out, etc, that they figure the one that is ill just doesn't want to be bothered. So, be sure your not one of them and give a old friend a call. You never know, that might be what they have been waiting for. The okay from you that your now feeling upto doing something. My brother has a sick friend that has been alienating everyone, thinking they didn't want to be bothered with his illness. When in fact, they never gave his illness a second thought.


----------



## ascott

Hi .....

What did the baby duck say to his baby tortoise friend?


you quack me up dude


----------



## cemmons12

Yvonne G said:


> It's a fact of life, and really too bad, but when people feel uncomfortable about your situation, and don't know what to say, they just tend to stay away. Sometimes that is more hurtful than the jerk who says something hurtful out loud. Just know that you have friends here, and there's usually always someone here that you can talk to.
> 
> What have you been up to lately? I read an awful lot. Do you read?



Very true Yvonne! I think sometimes I would rather someone say something mean, at least that way I would at least feel like I am still alive. As far as what I have been up to, we are still in the process of getting the stuff moved out of our house. I over did it Thursday and Friday cause last night I just passed out, then I awoke at around 10pm and started throwing up again, which is normal for me with this Lupus. But other then feeling 100% exhausted, I at least feel somewhat better.
My mom reads like all the time. She will rent 4-5 books a week at the public library, I dont know how she reads so much so fast. I only read stuff on line. Never have been much for reading, guess thats why my mom is so much smarter then I am. I hope you have a great weekend, take care of yourself!!! 




wellington said:


> That is so true Yvonne. However, on the other side of the coin. There are some friends that have been turned down at every offer of help or just a visit, day out, etc, that they figure the one that is ill just doesn't want to be bothered. So, be sure your not one of them and give a old friend a call. You never know, that might be what they have been waiting for. The okay from you that your now feeling upto doing something. My brother has a sick friend that has been alienating everyone, thinking they didn't want to be bothered with his illness. When in fact, they never gave his illness a second thought.



Thanks for the good advice Barb. I guess my feelings are just more hurt then anything. But such is life. Have a good night my good friend!!!


----------



## cemmons12

As for things I may be apart of, I just want to say I am sorry to all that are involved.


----------



## Yvonne G

You have nothing to be sorry for, Chris. I'm sorry you're getting pulled into it.


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks Yvonne.. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Irish

I hope some good news comes you way, and quickly! I have my torts for times like what you are going through. They are my positive therapy, bringing simple joy to a life that, while it has it's moments, is largely filled with pain. I wish you well.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You have nothing to be sorry for, Chris. I'm sorry you're getting pulled into it.



Me too.


----------



## cemmons12

Thank you all for the positive thoughts. I will fully admit I have had a lot of despair in my head, which is one reason I stopped getting on as much. But you have ALL been so supportive and it really does mean the world to me. Also when I have had my last 2 Lupus flare ups, my mind was pretty well gone. I didn't know anything for close to 3 weeks. The only thing I did was feed/bath the torts and return to bed. I even went 3 days without eating. I didn't know it. So needless to say it progressively is getting worse. But today is a good day! Have a good day and all! 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Jacqui

cemmons12 said:


> But today is a good day! Have a good day and all!



... and a reason to celebrate!





...as for the getting worse that is rotten to hear and for you, much worse to have to live with, makes making the most of the good days that much more important. *hugs*


----------



## wellington

I agree with Jacqui, lets celebrate the good days and sooooo glad your having a good one now. You know a good thing to do on a good day? THE HAPPY DANCE


----------



## Jacqui

wellington said:


> THE HAPPY DANCE



Well there would go my floor boards.


----------



## cemmons12

You guys quack me up! And I am the guy with 2 left feet, but I can slow dance with the best of them!  Have a great day friends!!!


----------



## terryo

xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo and more hugs and kisses. I wish you were here Chris, cause I need a hug too.


----------



## cemmons12

terryo said:


> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo and more hugs and kisses. I wish you were here Chris, cause I need a hug too.


Awe, xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo and extra hugs to you terryo!!


----------



## Jacqui

terryo said:


> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo and more hugs and kisses. I wish you were here Chris, cause I need a hug too.



***Super Duper Xtra Special Just For Terry Hug**​*


----------



## cemmons12

Hey Jacqui: did our extra special hugs and super duper extra special hugs work for Terry??


----------



## Jacqui

cemmons12 said:


> Hey Jacqui: did our extra special hugs and super duper extra special hugs work for Terry??



I think in a small way atleast they did. She sent a "thank you" PM and I could swear she had a small smile on her face.


----------



## cemmons12

Thats good then! I havent heard from here since the posts..


----------



## Jacqui

I am not sure if she has been on since that day, I haven't looked but I haven't saw her. I think the reason I got the PM was as a return for the one I sent her.


----------



## cemmons12

She sent me a pm either last night or today. We had a good talk. I need to send her another back tho here after bit. 

Sent from my junk cell phone... D2G


----------



## wellington

Hey, I have one of those junk phones. I here they are all the thing to have now. Mine is junkier then yours though. I can only call and receive calls. you must have the newer version 
Sure hope Terryo is doing okay. I Searched back earlier today and seen her thread about Pio and her hubby. That's really too bad. Send her good wishes from me too


----------



## cemmons12

My cell is only good for texts and internet due to being able to only use it with wifi at the moment, money issues. Terry is having a hard time right now. I dont pray, but I would ask that those of you that do, do it for her. I am sending good thoughts her way though!


----------



## Jacqui

You seem to be doing well today


----------



## cemmons12

Honestly I am on the verge of a Lupus flare up. I have been out of my medicine for going on 6 days now, not a good thing. A friend of my from another town is starting a fund raiser for me. I was totally surprised by it for sure! She is such a good girl! So I will be using that to get all of my meds for once! 
But I have just been laying here and spending time on the forum helps take my mind off of it from time to time. How are you today?


----------



## Jacqui

That is sweet of your friend!! We should all have friends like that. You know some folks in here might like to donate too, would your friend mind you giving out her contact information? Not on the publuc forum, but via PM or even have you give me the information and I could pass it on to any who might wish to help but want to remain unknown.... just a thought.

Sorry your going into a flair up.  Glad the forum is helpful to you though. 

As for me, I think I am finally kicking my depression  as long as nothing bad happens any time soon. 

It's been rainy the last couple of days here and cool. Tomorrow the heat comes back (90s). I hope to get yardwork done and more planting. Today I did housework, which I really really dislike doing, but I like seeing the results which with the critters only seems to last a day at most.


----------



## cemmons12

I can't thank you enough for that suggestion Jacqui! Very sweet of you! I sent you a PM. I have to try and sleep now. I hope you are feeling better. I will talk to you a little later on, have a great night!!!


----------



## cemmons12

Hope you all are doing well. Sorry I havent been on, just to much going on that I cant deal with anymore...


----------



## ascott

> I cant deal with anymore...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiV0tj2lr00

I love ya man....


----------



## cemmons12

Love u too lady!


----------



## Jacqui

Just take it one step at a time.


----------



## terryo

Oh Chris, I feel for you. I have a lot going on here too. Sometimes I lay in bed in the AM and wish I didn't have to get up ever, but then I think of all the misery that is going on in the world, and just get up and deal with it. You are stronger than you think, and Please keep your faith. It helps so much. I wish I was there .....we could hug each other so tight! Hugs really help. LOL


----------



## Jacqui

I don't know about the rest of you, but I do much better when I break the "big" picture down into more managable pieces. It may even be so small that it's just a today I am going to feed and water all the critters or do this dishes. Once they are small steps, I get more done and each step makes me feel better. Left as the big picture, it can over power me and just seem like too much to even try to start on it. I know it's hard, but I also try to focus on just the things I can do something about.


----------



## cemmons12

That sounds good Jacqui!  thanks!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hugs chris


----------



## cemmons12

Thank you so much Terry, hugs do help! I got mine last night when my daughter left to go back home. She comes every Saturday almost to spend time and brings me movies for us to watch. She even sits in my bed with me and Cooper (of course) on the days I can't get up. She is a special girl!


----------



## Jacqui

Was today a better day?


----------



## wellington

I think we need a great big groups hug here. Ready, squeeeezzzzeeee, big near hug to all who needs one


----------



## cemmons12

Lol, thanks Barb! Hugs back!


----------



## sibi

Chris, I hope you feel better. I love that cooper is a trooper. He stays with you as a true companion. I always go here to read about your day. I don't always respond, but I think a lot about you. I have a dear friend with lupus and she just got out of the hospital. It's affecting her lungs now.


----------



## cemmons12

sibi said:


> Chris, I hope you feel better. I love that cooper is a trooper. He stays with you as a true companion. I always go here to read about your day. I don't always respond, but I think a lot about you. I have a dear friend with lupus and she just got out of the hospital. It's affecting her lungs now.


Thanks Sibi. 
Yeah Cooper is a true companion! Yeah Lupus (SLE) is a real downer. My doc wants me to stop smoking, since SLE is the worst kind and messes with your organs, but I am past the point of caring. Also massive depression is just a part of my kind of Lupus. Since I am gonna die, why should I stop doing what I do enjoy? How is your friend doing now? Have a good day!


----------



## Jacqui

cemmons12 said:


> Thank you so much Terry, hugs do help! I got mine last night when my daughter left to go back home. She comes every Saturday almost to spend time and brings me movies for us to watch. She even sits in my bed with me and Cooper (of course) on the days I can't get up. She is a special girl!



Sounds like you have a wonderful and compassionate young woman on your hands. I find my children (and pets) are the best medicine there is.


----------



## cemmons12

Yes, she is great! Wish the other 2 were even a little like her... The youngest has massive issues. That's what has been a lot of my problems as of late... At least I have Ashley. And she is in school to be a doctor, maybe she can "fix" me too!


----------



## Jacqui

cemmons12 said:


> And she is in school to be a doctor, maybe she can "fix" me too!



What type of Dr?


----------



## cemmons12

She is leaning towards infectious disease..


----------



## sibi

My friend has the type like you; it affects the organs, and now it's the lungs. She has trouble breathing, and she's not a smoker. The steroids they have her on has made her put on weight. She doesn't have health insurance. When her husband died, she *didn't work, and couldn't start at her age because of this Illness. I feel bad for her because this will eventually claim her life which is why she too is very depressed.


* correction (inserted "didn't")


----------



## cemmons12

Believe me when I say, and you can tell her from one SLE sufferer to another, I feel for her! I too have no insurance now and haven't since I got fired for running out of FMLA time like going on 2 years now. I go to disability court January 24th, been waiting on that court date forever it seems. Course I had to get a lawyer so they can take 25% of my back pay. But at this point I will take whatever I can get. I also have 2 tumors, that was the main reason I started going to a doctor because of the pain, so she found the tumors, then about a month or so later she diagnosed the Lupus. Tell your friend I am thinking about her since I know just what she is going through. The steroids haven't made me gain any weight at all. Since my diagnosis I have actually lost close to 35 pounds. Ask her, if she don't mind, what other SLE meds they have her on, I also take plaqunile for it. Since I know nobody else with it, I just wonder if that's what she takes also. Thanks!


----------



## sibi

Oh yeah, I'll ask what meds she's taking. Also, I think she can get her husband's SS since she never worked and can't collect. You know, I think when she's under a lot of stress, it seems that's when she'll get a flare up. Right now, her son got married to a woman in August and they are already separated since Oct 28. She's so upset because the woman is telling lies of how terrible she is to her friends. Believe me, it's a mess...the whole situation!


----------



## cemmons12

Good grief, she sounds like my youngest daughters mother. So happy I didn't marry that "thing"! Lol! And stress really does cause bad flare ups for sure! The only other time I get worse (so far) is when I get pneumonia, I end up either in the ER, or in the hospital for days on end. The worst was 4 days in the hospital, I didn't remember getting sick at work, driving home, going to the er, being in the hospital, nor do I even remember getting out of the hospital after they said I was ok enough to go home...


----------



## Jacqui

Somethings are perhaps best left unremembered, even though it's scarey thinking about having entire days worth of blanks in your memories.


----------



## cemmons12

Hi everyone! I got an early xmas gift on black Friday, a new cell phone that use the straight talk from walmart. So now I can take pictures finally!!! I will put some up of Cooper and Ophelia soon! I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## terryo

Fantastic Chris! Something good for a change. Can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## ascott

> Can't wait to see your pictures.



Me 2


----------



## AZtortMom

Yay!! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## cemmons12

Hehe I'm happy some of you are as happy as I am. I did figure out that it doesn't have a flash. Have a good day my friends.


----------



## Jacqui

cemmons12 said:


> Hi everyone! I got an early xmas gift on black Friday, a new cell phone that use the straight talk from walmart. So now I can take pictures finally!!! I will put some up of Cooper and Ophelia soon! I hope you all have a great day!



Well Merry Christmas!! What a sweet gift and to let you start using it now rather then waiting to give it to you is nice as well.


----------



## cemmons12

I will have to buy one of them cards to use it after December 29th. But they are a lot cheaper then our Verizon cells were. And these are unlimited everything.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A SIM card? Can you transfer the pictures to a computer?


----------



## cemmons12

No I mean it's a trac phone so I go to walmart and buy a card for $45 and it's unlimited everything. So I need 2 cards a month. Our Verizon cells were $135 a month and that was with a crappy internet plan. These cells are great. And they use Verizon cell towers so I still get the same reception I use to get.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well hell, I had micro cards here all ready to send you. Well, it's the thought that doesn't do anything in the real world as it were. So it goes.


----------



## cemmons12

Yeah Ken, I got to get two of those as well. The one in my old droid got corrupted and no longer works..


----------



## wellington

Hey Chris, nice to see ya. So happy you got a phone that works and is cheaper. I too am looking into new phones. I hate cell phones, but with a 16 year old son, not easy to go without them. All I really want to do on them is call, but now all the text and Internet is involved. Oh well, what ya going to do. Hope you had a great holiday. Stay warm, the cold is really coming this week


----------



## Jacqui

Barb you sound like me! A phone is for calling, not playing games on.  Last week, Jeff was with me and two of my kids for supper. He wanted to check out my daughter's phone, which she had just gotten recently. He wants a new one for work and I am saying they cost too much. I think she ended up paying like almost $500 for her phone and the trappings. Then there was my son showing us his phone, it's all wrapped up in tape and I heard it has had a shower or three.  He's going to keep his until it stops working (I raised him right  ). My cell is old old old and does nothing but texts and calls. I won't replace it, because it has some voice messages (many three years or more old) I don't want to chance losing.


----------



## terryo

Jacqui, I had a few voice messages from my son who died and I was frantic that I would loose them, so I called Verizon and they said they would call me back with a way to keep them. They couldn't keep them on the phone for me but told me to get a little tape recorder and record the message while it played. It worked. I thought that was so nice of them to take the time and call me back, and that's why I won't get rid of Verizon. I love playing with all these new electronic gadgets and wish I had the money to buy them all. I have an old Droid for years, but even though it's slow, I still get on the Internet, and play games while sitting in the Doctor's office, my home away from home. I even have a Kindle app on there and read books, while waiting in the office.


----------



## ascott

> I won't replace it, because it has some voice messages (many three years or more old) I don't want to chance losing.



Teehee, Jacqui, when you change cell phones the voice mail saved is on the voice mail service and not the individual phone....so you can continue to change phones a variety of times and the voice mail will remain on the saved....I have a few voice mails saved from my son from 2005 and have changed phones, well, alot (aka; cell phone whore )...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've an iPhone 5. I play one game on it, and I play my favorite sister and my daughter. It's kinda like touching base with them on a daily basis. I love tech.


----------



## ascott

> get a little tape recorder and record the message while it played



This is a perfect idea...especially if you are not certain to continue cell service or to prevent hitting the wrong key and deleting....great idea...


----------



## cemmons12

I hope all my friends have a good holiday.
Il messaggero non Ã¨ importante.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

cemmons12 said:


> I hope all my friends have a good holiday.
> Il messaggero non Ã¨ importante.



And to you my friend.


----------



## AZtortMom

cemmons12 said:


> I hope all my friends have a good holiday.
> Il messaggero non Ã¨ importante.



Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## mtdavis254817

Merry Christmas


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just need to vent

Happy, merry whichever holiday is significant for you all this time of year!!!!


----------



## cemmons12

I know, right Ken? You almost have to be afraid you may offend someone if you say the wrong thing now a day's. Personally I could care less what anyone says.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like Happy Middle Moose. Not many know of that.


----------



## Jacqui

ascott said:


> I won't replace it, because it has some voice messages (many three years or more old) I don't want to chance losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teehee, Jacqui, when you change cell phones the voice mail saved is on the voice mail service and not the individual phone....so you can continue to change phones a variety of times and the voice mail will remain on the saved....I have a few voice mails saved from my son from 2005 and have changed phones, well, alot (aka; cell phone whore )...
Click to expand...


I have asked at three different times with the company who has my phone and they all say "it *should*, but might not. It's that "might not" that worries me. I would hate to lose the sound of voices belonging to Yvonne and Tom,among others. Or my hubby from Christmas eve three years ago now, saying he was kidnapped by a puppy (really a dog). 




cemmons12 said:


> I know, right Ken? You almost have to be afraid you may offend someone if you say the wrong thing now a day's. Personally I could care less what anyone says.



Ditto!


This is my all time favorite Christmas song (Little Drummer Boy is a very close second)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMtuVP8Mj4o

Feliz Navidad all of you!!


----------



## cemmons12

This has been the worst xmas I have ever had to endure. I hope you all are having a better time of it then I am.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I love being with my family. We all care deeply for each other. That said, we're having a rough one this year too.


----------



## Jacqui

I am lucky, last Christmas was not a great one, but this one is being pretty darn good at this point. I am sorry for you two not having good ones and I hope there will be a turn around soon.


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks Jacqui!


----------



## ascott

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!! Apology for a bit late, had to work alot lately and yesterday too....but did get a moment of time to visit and sit with my son.....all worth it.....

Chris I hope today is a better day and the New Year is peeking around the corner...a wonderful opportunity to start in a New and fun way---make it happen my friend---it is entirely up to you...


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks Angela! I hope you had a good xmas. And I hope we both have a better year this time around. Take care and shoot me a pm whenever you get some time. Xoxoxoxo


----------



## ascott

> shoot me a pm whenever you get some time.



Hi...I did send you a pm....did you receive it? On my pm sent messages it shows N/A not sent for all of my outgoing pms for the last few weeks????


----------



## sibi

Angela, I've got the same issue with pms I send. It started a few weeks ago. Guess it's just a glitch.


----------



## Yvonne G

When you have the PM screen up, over on the left side, click on the flag that says, "tracking." The pm's listed on the top of the list are PM's that have been read. PM's on the bottom of the list have not been read. 

Everyone should clear the tracking screen occasionally to help keep your PM's manageable.


----------



## ascott

> When you have the PM screen up, over on the left side, click on the flag that says, "tracking." The pm's listed on the top of the list are PM's that have been read. PM's on the bottom of the list have not been read.
> 
> Everyone should clear the tracking screen occasionally to help keep your PM's manageable.



Okay, I just did this and it says there are not pms being tracked? Then when I went back to "sent" and clicked it still shows NA (not sent) on all of the messages for at least a few weeks....? So are they going through or not is the question....


----------



## wellington

Just a note, my pm's always says the N/A but they always go through. It has been doing that for a good part of a year. 
Happy New Year Chris. I sure hope it's a GREAT YEAR for you and a HEALTHIER one for you too. I also hope the same for everyone else.
Be safe for you that go out. Lots of craziesðŸŽ‰ðŸŽŠ


----------



## ascott

> my pm's always says the N/A but they always go through



Oh good, then the pms I have sent you Chris should have gone onto you...


----------



## terryo

My pm's say the same thing, but they always go through also. Hope you had a wonderful Christmas and the New Year brings you much health and happiness Chris. I always include you in my nightly prayers.


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks Terry. I hope all is good your way also! And now the vent part! Damn it Barb, stop sending us your snow storms! Keep them up your way!!  ;-) we are suppose to get up to a foot of snow and then the temps are going to be below zero for a few days! So keep warm up your way Barb! And have a good night my friends!!!


----------



## wellington

Sorry Chris, it was suppose to jump over you. This crap, has got too go. The poops up in middle to northern michigan didn't even get this crap. My parents live up there and keeps rubbing it in. It snowed for 3 days straight. I just about went nuts. We finally seen sun today, haven't seen that for a while either. It was shining in my living room window and I was literally danceing in it. Stay warm the minuses deep freeze is still coming. Why the hell do we stay in these states


----------



## cemmons12

Don't know about you Barb but it sucks here! It's -13 with a wind chill of -32 and we have a total of about 17 inches of snow on the ground. Stay warm up there!


----------



## wellington

Same here Chris. The snow has been for about 5 or so days and this Tuesday is our 3rd day of the minus temps. Last night iwas -40's tonight will be -30,s. Heat wave tomorrow, a big 15 above, woohoo
Stay warm, stay in, and hopefully we will thaw soon


----------



## terryo

This AM is 5 degrees with the wind chill of 22 below. We NEVER had weather like this that I can remember. I am really worried about my hibernating turtles and wonder if I will ever see them again.


----------



## ascott

> I am really worried about my hibernating turtles and wonder if I will ever see them again.



Terry, I bet they will be fine....they are kind awesome that way...


----------



## bouaboua

May God Bless us all. We need his Mercy everyday no matter a good or bad day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry y'all are going through this crappy weather. We, on the other hand, are finally getting the rain we so desperately need. We are likely near 24" at the least short, and it's beginning to show. We live on two separate wells for water, and I was getting worried to go through 2 dry years in a row. This rain today won't amount to much, but the weather guessers are saying we'll be getting a week or so of rain.


----------



## terryo

"The weather guessers"....OMG! I LOVE that. My husband will get a much needed laugh from this one. Thank you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It just flows off the tongue so easily, and it's only truthing.


----------



## wellington

That is a good one Ken. They sure do guess and usually not to good either. TerryO, I sure hope they are all okay. Most likely it is warmer down where they are. The snow will help as an insulator and they don't have the wind chill. 
This weather is just nuts all over most of the US. Not that we aren't used too getting this here in Chicago, we are, it's just been a while since we have had this kind of cold. Heck the snow we got dump back three years ago, that closed up the streets and put Chicago on a stand still, should have held us over for a lot more years then it did.. They say we get this every 10-14 years. Well, that had better hold true. I don't want to see this kind of winter for a long time. Today for most should be the end. A slow warm up for a couple days then back into the mid to upper 30's. Fingers crossed its on the way to spring like temps from then on


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The â€œOlde Farmers Almanac" says this winter is to be colder than normal for most of the US. But they don't have a very good percentage either.


----------



## bouaboua

Just checking in to see how are you doing. Still have you in my thought and Prayer.


----------



## JohnBoy1

If you guys need any help let me know I'm just in greenwood not far from you. I've received help when my little girl was born missing a kidney and had a infection in there and would love to be able to pay it forward. We are praying for you and your family.


----------



## Jacqui

JohnBoy1 said:


> If you guys need any help let me know I'm just in greenwood not far from you. I've received help when my little girl was born missing a kidney and had a infection in there and would love to be able to pay it forward. We are praying for you and your family.



That's sweet of you. You little girl is fine now?


----------



## JohnBoy1

In a way yes, she will be on antibiotics the rest of her life and will need surgery a few times but she is great. Thank you for asking. Il have to post some pics of her with her rocky the suly. Thanks everybody for all the help and support.


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks John, thats very nice of you! Glad your daughter is doing good now! I have been gone for awile, had a lot of problems getting on here. So tonight I emailed Josh and he got it fixed for me. I went to court last Friday for my disability and was told by my lawyer that I did good, but it will be about 60 days to get an answer... That was the last thing I was thinking, that I would have to wait so long. Thats life I guess. But the car and truck finance companys dont really care, so I need them to get me an answer fast, time will tell I guess. Hope you all are having a good night!


----------



## Jacqui

JohnBoy1 said:


> In a way yes, she will be on antibiotics the rest of her life and will need surgery a few times but she is great. Thank you for asking. Il have to post some pics of her with her rocky the suly. Thanks everybody for all the help and support.



So they will never get the infection completely gone? Are future surgeries because of her growth along the way?


----------



## JohnBoy1

She has been on a antibiotic since she was diagnosed missing a kidney and having reflux at 2 weeks old. Anytime she gets sick she has to be catheterized to check kidney function and make sure there is no infection. She will need surgery when she reaches her time to start her cycle because her lady parts never opened up.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh wow. Poor baby.


----------



## wellington

Wow, JohnBoy1, that's tuff. Glad she is doing good, but sad she and you have quite the bumpy road at times ahead. Hoping all the detours will go very well.

Chris, glad your back on. Sucks you have too wait too hear about your court case. The good thing though, when you do finally get approved, the back pay check will be REALLY nice. As for your vehicles, if you can, send them something every month. Like 20 bucks or more if you can. They can't really do anything as long as your making some kind of payments. If I assumed correctly about your vehicle comment. Usually too if you call them, they will help with a payment plan, lower then what it is now. The only problem with that, if it's more then you can afford to pay a t this time, and you miss that payment, well then they can proceed as if you missed the original purchasing agreement. Better to just send each month what you can.


----------



## cemmons12

wellington said:


> Wow, JohnBoy1, that's tuff. Glad she is doing good, but sad she and you have quite the bumpy road at times ahead. Hoping all the detours will go very well.
> 
> Chris, glad your back on. Sucks you have too wait too hear about your court case. The good thing though, when you do finally get approved, the back pay check will be REALLY nice. As for your vehicles, if you can, send them something every month. Like 20 bucks or more if you can. They can't really do anything as long as your making some kind of payments. If I assumed correctly about your vehicle comment. Usually too if you call them, they will help with a payment plan, lower then what it is now. The only problem with that, if it's more then you can afford to pay a t this time, and you miss that payment, well then they can proceed as if you missed the original purchasing agreement. Better to just send each month what you can.



Thanks for the info Barb! How are ya? Are you getting hammered with todays storm? They put my county right smack in the middle of a narrow band of what could be 12-16 inches of snow by tomorrow... Im way over this mess! Then another storm for Friday saturday.. Will it ever end this season? As far as the court thing, if I do get it that back pay will for sure get the bills paid. Goona pay off either 1 or both vehicles. Thats a good chunck of money extra a month since they are both just over $500 a month. On another note, The last 3 weeks Ophelia has went buck wild. She spends hours digging and scratching at her cage. And there is no new reason that would have caused her to start this. The only thing that seems to even calm her is no lights at all. She has never acted this way before. Any ideas?? Have a good evening.


----------



## tortoise_man2

My grandpa had three different types of cancer In his life he is still alive. With God you will come through. I am praying for you.

God bless you

David S.


----------



## wellington

Oh, Chris, I don't think this ugly white stuff is every going too end. More tonight, into tomorrow. I don't think we are getting the ice storms though. 
I think it's getting to Ophelia too. Who isn't it getting to. Show her some sunshine and grassy pics, maybe it will calm her down into thinking she's outside soaking up the rays


----------



## sibi

Hey Chris, I knew a family some years ago that had a little girl with one kidney. They didn't even know until she was 5 years old and had a urinary infection. When they x-rayed her, they only saw one kidney! They automatically put her in critical until the infection was over. She lived a normal life, but to be on macrobid for the rest of her life isn't really bad. The antibiotic just keeps her fluids in check so that she doesn't have another infection. What John has to do is make sure she stays healthy in other areas, like diabetes, high blood pressure. It may be wise to see if she qualifies for a kidney transplant. She may have to be put on a list. But, having two working kidneys is better than just having one.

Also, as far as the disability goes, I can't understand why you have to go through so much to get it. You're clearly one that needs it! You'll get it now because you have a lawyer fighting for you, but, I think of so many out there with real disabilities and they are denied help everytime. Ugh!!! Glad to see things may be turning for you soon! I'm thinking and praying for you!!


----------



## tortoise_man2

Too bad you don't like the cold  I on the other hand love it. If I lived in Florida I would switch places with you in a heart beat.


----------



## ascott

Hi Chris!!! Has Ophelia been with a male in the last 5 years or so? How deep are you offering her substrate at? At least as deep as she is long then ad an inch or two....


----------



## cemmons12

Hi Angela. Maybe I need to make it deeper now. She has been fine with everything until about 4 weeks ago. She has never been with a male though. She is driving me insane honestly... 
tortoise_man2: I miss Florida so bad! I was born in Orlando, then I went back down and lived in Tampa for 4 years. I WANT TO GO BACK!


----------



## seanwilson1

Ok heres a long story. Im 19 years old. Ill start from the begining of all my problems. When I was 16 my girlfriend of 1 year killed herself. She kayed infront of a train and... well u get the picture. Aparently she was having problems with her ex boyfriend. It took me 2years to get over it. Yes I dated since then. But just over a year and a half ago I met someone who filled that gap which I thought would never be filled again. Yesterday was her birthday and today was obviously valentines day. But it seems that our relationship might be coming to an abrupt end... and well I just needed to vent....


----------



## cemmons12

So at 1 point in time there was "A Friend" that said she was going to take up a collection for me in her town, at my old job, and she had spoke with a few people on here, to help me out in my current disastrous situation. About 2 months ago she asked my wife for our address. Well, nothing ever came in the mail, and that's fine, I don't feel as if I deserve ANY handouts and that is NOT what this is about. My problem with the whole thing is that if ANYBODY on here had any part of it and donated anything I really need to know at this point. I'm trying to find out if she took my friends and co-workers money and just kept it for herself. If that's the case with any of you (My Friends) I need to be in-boxed so I can make sure you get your money back. And if this happened to anyone I am sorry and will get it corrected as soon as possible. This girl was supposed to be a very good friend, but I guess when it comes to money, good friends don't exist. And such is my life. Have a good Saturday my friends....
Chris


----------



## seanwilson1

People shouldnt take advantage of the nice people on this forum. They do nothing but help, and deserve a pat on the back


----------



## cemmons12

seanwil said:


> People shouldnt take advantage of the nice people on this forum. They do nothing but help, and deserve a pat on the back


Im hoping nobody on here donated. She also had some sort of website thing set up where she sold stuff and I guess some of what she sold was to be donated as well. I found out about that today. Now I remember why I normally stay home with Cooper, he is more trustworthy then most the people in my life here in Indiana...


----------



## seanwilson1

Well goodluck chris with all ur problems. Hopefully things look brighter for u


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks seanwil. And I am guessing since I have not heard from anybody that at least she didn't rip off anyone here! That makes me feel better. Have a good day all.


----------



## ascott

Hey Chris!!!!!!!!! How the hell are ya?  I have sent you an email and a pm and I paid some pigeons to get a message to you....have you received any of them???????? Good grief man...!!

Oh and if this broad you are speaking of did these deeds, no need to feel as though you need to carry her load---trust me, she will be served it up 100 fold....we all know ya, care about ya and would never tie you to any misdeed of this chick....okay 

Did you offer a deeper substrate for Ophelia yet? I bet she loved it if you did....and how is that big ole Chunk a Dunk doing these days???


----------



## cemmons12

Hello everyone. Just to add to my vent crap, I have STILL not heard from court about my SS Disability. Its now going on 60 days almost and I was told it would be 45-60 days to get an answer, according to my lawyer. This is killing us as the money situation is way past the critical stage. Having to put things in pawn, getting next to nothing for them, but pay an outrageous amount to get them back if I get my SSD. I need to get the RV sold, but the 1 guy that really wanted it ended up being a real a**hole. He had my wife on the phone yelling about $400 in gas to get it and to drive it back to Michigan, and his insurance, and blAh blah blah. So he finally told her he would give us $800 less then we had already agreed on and just being a plain rude horses ***. Needless to say I WONT put up with anyone talking to my wife or I like that just because they know we need the damn money. So I reposted it on Craigslist and hoping for the best. Well enough of that. I hope you all have a good day!!


----------



## cemmons12

Hello trouble!  How are ya? Im still around but not having a lot if luck using the forum app to write private messages for some reason. I'll fire up the pain in the *** laptop later and send ya a message. Have a great evening!!!


----------



## cemmons12

Angela this was for you...It didn't post where it was suppose to from the app..


cemmons12 said:


> Hello trouble!  How are ya? Im still around but not having a lot if luck using the forum app to write private messages for some reason. I'll fire up the pain in the *** laptop later and send ya a message. Have a great evening!!!


----------



## bouaboua

cemmons12 said:


> Hello everyone. Just to add to my vent crap, I have STILL not heard from court about my SS Disability. Its now going on 60 days almost and I was told it would be 45-60 days to get an answer, according to my lawyer. This is killing us as the money situation is way past the critical stage. Having to put things in pawn, getting next to nothing for them, but pay an outrageous amount to get them back if I get my SSD. I need to get the RV sold, but the 1 guy that really wanted it ended up being a real a**hole. He had my wife on the phone yelling about $400 in gas to get it and to drive it back to Michigan, and his insurance, and blAh blah blah. So he finally told her he would give us $800 less then we had already agreed on and just being a plain rude horses ***. Needless to say I WONT put up with anyone talking to my wife or I like that just because they know we need the damn money. So I reposted it on Craigslist and hoping for the best. Well enough of that. I hope you all have a good day!!



Some people just don't know or lost all his/her decency. I do hope you have better luck with this new post on the CL.

Best wishes.......


----------



## cemmons12

bouaboua Thank you! I should have posted an update. We got the RV sold, all be it for almost $2000 less then I wanted, but beggars cant be choosers. So for now I get to keep my Harley, just hoping my disability comes through soon!!


----------



## wellington

I new you would find a way to keep the hog . A man and is Harley don't part easily. When that check comes in, your going to need help carrying all that back pay to the bank. Have a party day at that time


----------



## bouaboua

Yes. Good to know you ride too. I also ride but I have a poor man's Harley- Honda. 

I hope that check and all the back pay come really soon. And it is the fair thing to happen.


----------



## cemmons12

Hello friends. Its been awhile since I wrote on here. So I thought I would share the latest scare I’m dealing with. On the Friday the 13th of June I was taken to the ER by ambulance because I stopped breathing (I also got a $914 ambulance bill)  . Well they did some tests and a CT Scan and didn’t really find anything. They didn’t do an MRI which they should have. On the 14th I lost the use of my left hand and over half my arm was numb. So I just dealt with it because little by little it was getting better. But my (soon to be a Doctor) daughter kept riding my butt to call and have my family Doctor call in to have me get an MRI at the hospital. So I relented and on this past Friday I went and had that done along with a butt load of blood tests for my Lupus Doctor that I put off due to the money issue. Well come to find out I have had a stroke, it was in the right frontal lobe of my brain, which makes a lot of sense since my left arm and hand was/is what was/is messed up, the right side of the brain controls the left side of the body as you all know. So this morning I will be calling the doctor unless they call me first to find out the next step since the MRI lady said there is a good size area on my right frontal lobe. So I just thought I would vent this off my chest as well since this is my favourite, and pretty much my only place to vent. I hope all my friends are doing good! Miss talking to you all. But I get tired of only having pretty much negative stuff to talk about with you all since negative seems to run my life at this point. Have a great day all!!


----------



## terryo

Oh Chris....does it ever end!!! I'm so sorry, but know that I always add you in my prayers....I really mean it.....every night. You are such a strong person, and I know you will come through this OK. Hugs....and prayers.


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks so much TerryO! The doc did call at 930 this morning and they are setting me up with a neurologist and a neuro surgeon. She said there is a blood vessel up there thats not right or something. So from reading its more like an aneurysm that has caused everything... So I am waiting now for the neuro doctors to call and let me know when my appointments are...


----------



## terryo

Keep us posted and God bless you Chris. You are in my prayers always.


----------



## cemmons12

Well so far the neurologist has me set up to come in August 7th, the neurosurgeon is supposed to call Monday or Tuesday. That's all I know for now. Thanks for your kind words and thoughts TerryO!


----------



## ascott

Hi my friend.....I am hoping all is going to work out well and quickly for you and your family.....big ole hugs....


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks Angela! This is one time I am pretty nervous . Not to fond of having my head drilled or cut into.  If it isn’t one thing its another.
Hugs to you as well!


----------

